# Driveler #75. In honor of our beach bum Keebs



## kracker (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Wooohoooo... 1st reply.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

Good afternoon.


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon.



You know I got a bad ticker Nic.......ughhhh.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon.



Be easy to step on if you wern't being careful.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Be easy to step on if you wern't being careful.





Yep. I have had some incredibly close calls in my life. I reckon an Angel rides on my shoulder. I don`t even kill em anymore. I just leave em be. If one is around the house, I relocate em on down the road a piece.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I have had some incredibly close calls in my life. I reckon an Angel rides on my shoulder. I don`t even kill em anymore. I just leave em be. If one is around the house, I relocate em on down the road a piece.



Growing up in the piney woods, cotton fields and roaming the creeks, I had a few close calls my self, but you learn to be aware of where you are walking and sticking your hands, if you spent as much times in those places as I did.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon.



Banded water snake

Now what idjit closed the other driveler at post 997No No:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Banded water snake
> 
> Now what idjit closed the other driveler at post 997No No:





I did.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

I knew that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I did.



Got an itchy finger?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got an itchy finger?



Reckon i scared Big man off


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got an itchy finger?




You better hope not.  



mudracing101 said:


> Reckon i scared Big man off





Decidin` whether or not to ban you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You better hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Its Friday Nic


----------



## Milkman (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Be easy to step on if you wern't being careful.



Or drive over and then step on


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got an itchy finger?





mudracing101 said:


> Reckon i scared Big man off





Nicodemus said:


> You better hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Man it got thick in here quick


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Man it got thick in here quick



Thick with button people?

You calling a certain admin phat?

Tension?

Which is it?


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jul 12, 2013)

Is that a black timber rattler or is it a diamondback .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thick with button people?
> 
> You calling a certain admin phat?
> 
> ...



All the po po's swarmed in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Or drive over and then step on





I actually did that, with this one. Yea, it rattled my cage.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

I did not say nothing


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

laskerknight said:


> Is that a black timber rattler or is it a diamondback .





It`s a diamondback. It was a little darker than normal.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> All the po po's swarmed in.





I`m headed to Blackbeard`s for supper. Hope I get good service.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I did not say nothing



This is the safest place to be, all the big guys are here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m headed to Blackbeard`s for supper. Hope I get good service.



Later


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Afternoon Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Mud.



Hey, you alright? I'm fixin to duck out and head to the house. If it a quit raining i might try to be a lil productive this afternoon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2013)

MAN we turn da page to the new driveler and yall start snake twerrlin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon youngins.....



Jeffro!! 

Alright ya'll i'm out, have a safe and good weekend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

Stoopid yard crew come blastin' in here with their blowers, weedeaters and mowers, waking me up at noon.


Last night !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid yard crew come blastin' in here with their blowers, weedeaters and mowers, waking me up at noon.
> 
> 
> Last night !!!



You must have just rolled over as it took 5 hours to tell us this.


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like it's fixing to blow up another cloud here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You must have just rolled over as it took 5 hours to tell us this.



 Yeah, tell the WHOLE story.


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

I bet ole Keebs has done drunk her a couple beers and is having a big time......


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2013)

Lawdy lawdy I busted a hump unloading slam full trailer at work today ... Not sure why, because that's not, and wont be my job.. But either way its work so ill take it.

Having never done it before I thought it'd be kinda easy and all on pallets. Boy was I RONG. It was slam full from the front to the back, from the floor to the roof and everything was loose. Every size an shape box you can imagine. Pull one and 10 more fall down your back...Aint sweated like that in a while..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Lawdy lawdy I busted a hump unloading slam full trailer at work today ... Not sure why, because that's not, and wont be my job.. But either way its work so ill take it.
> 
> Having never done it before I thought it'd be kinda easy and all on pallets. Boy was I RONG. It was slam full from the front to the back, from the floor to the roof and everything was loose. Every size an shape box you can imagine. Pull one and 10 more fall down your back...Aint sweated like that in a while..



You doing it right Slip, whatever they ask, it pays the same.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

Dadgum, them were some good fish.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You doing it right Slip, whatever they ask, it pays the same.



Yessir. Honestly, i'd rather throw around pallets an unload trailers and the rest of the 'grunt work' than stock shelves and the rest of the tedious stuff. I might try and work my way to the back one day...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2013)

Where's Keebs. HEY KEEBS !!!! KEEBS !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You must have just rolled over as it took 5 hours to tell us this.





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, tell the WHOLE story.





Well alrighty then, they woke me up around noonish, and I fell back asleep around 1ish . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2013)

fell asleep or passed out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> fell asleep or passed out





Fell asleep, back at work tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fell asleep, back at work tonight.



 and  is/are acceptable!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bubbette is sitting in the Atlanta airport waiting on weather clearance. She's already an hour and a half late.


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> fell asleep or passed out


Pros always go to sleep seconds before they pass out.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is sitting in the Atlanta airport waiting on weather clearance. She's already an hour and a half late.



Half an hour south of the airport im sitting here looking at purty blue skys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

kracker said:


> Pros always go to sleep seconds before they pass out.



sigline material


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Half an hour south of the airport im sitting here looking at purty blue skys.



Flight has been cancelled. She is gonna rent a car and drive home. We had several showers in the past two hours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Flight has been cancelled. She is gonna rent a car and drive home. We had several showers in the past two hours.


She must have found a good bar or show to go to cause there ain't nothing showing on the radar down that way. Do you feel the breeze under your skirt?


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Flight has been cancelled. She is gonna rent a car and drive home. We had several showers in the past two hours.



That's the kind of luck I end up with when trying to fly home. They'll find a way to fly me far from home during a dang hurricane, but to get me home ... well, blue skys just aint blue enough, all flights cancelled. No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy Quack, what's up in the MON?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Quack, what's up in the MON?





Hiya Mista Charlie, just waiting on 7am and hoping the rain has gone for awhile.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Mista Charlie, just waiting on 7am and hoping the rain has gone for awhile.



Hope nobody tears nothing up tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope nobody tears nothing up tonight.





Purty sho management does too !!!


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2013)

that feller still have a job there, sheepsquatch?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

slip said:


> that feller still have a job there, sheepsquatch?





Yep he sho do, Slapeye.




It's raining AGAIN !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep he sho do, Slapeye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moanin, Doc!!  Hang in there, last night.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep he sho do, Slapeye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Time for more coffee, rain will make you sleepy. You over half way home Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2013)

Well the day/night is young.....yall make the best of this brand new unused Saturday morning!  Im headed ta bed......Booooo Me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2013)

Well well made it to another Saturday.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2013)

yep, workin again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep, workin again



earning beer money.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

what are we doin' in here today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> what are we doin' in here today?


I give up. What?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I give up. What?



What day is it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> What day is it?



stretching, scratching, yawningday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> What day is it?


Today !!!! Duhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Today !!!! Duhhhhh!!!!!



Ohhhhh, makes sense.....thought it was yesterday.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stretching, scratching, yawningday



I think they are calling for rain today.... Go figure


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Ohhhhh, makes sense.....thought it was yesterday.


That's what happens when you roll out of bed on the wrong side.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what happens when you roll out of bed on the wrong side.



Or when there is a severe lack of coffee......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Or when there is a severe lack of coffee......


Ahhhh, so your brain is chemically dependent. So sorry.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahhhh, so your brain is chemically dependent. So sorry.



....who said anything about a brain? I didn't get that option at the factory......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> ....who said anything about a brain? I didn't get that option at the factory......


You thought they said rain?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You thought they said rain?



No....train, so I jumped on one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> No....train, so I jumped on one.


And you ended up here?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> No....train, so I jumped on one.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you ended up here?



was it a slow old one belching smoke  or a sleek fast screaming one going click and clack?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you ended up here?



After a brief stop at a porta potty.........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> was it a slow old one belching smoke  or a sleek fast screaming one going click and clack?



one of them slow ones......Uncle Joe was toppin the water off when I got on at the Petticoat Junction


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

Aight, I got two weeks worth of trimmin, edgin, weed eatin and mowing to do in my yard today before it rains again. I better get started.


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2013)

Goot morning ever body .....today is my Friday


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight, I got two weeks worth of trimmin, edgin, weed eatin and mowing to do in my yard today before it rains again. I better get started.



mowed mine twice in 4 days...... I can hear the grass growing out there right now!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> mowed mine twice in 4 days...... I can hear the grass growing out there right now!!



I've mowed twice in the last 8 days and yesterday the wife says the yard could be mowed again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Misting rain here.....no mowing, just growing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin, Doc!!  Hang in there, last night.





KyDawg said:


> Time for more coffee, rain will make you sleepy. You over half way home Quack.





Thanks ya'll , made it !!! After a complete power failure around 11ish last night, network at work is still down.  Makes it hard for us to monitor our job.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

Gonna get me a coupla hrs sleep and hopefully blade my roads, dang rain has really screwed 'em up .


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2013)

2nd real weekend ive gotten off since the end of march, and i cant even sleep in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

slip said:


> 2nd real weekend ive gotten off since the end of march, and i cant even sleep in


There's plenty of time to sleep when you're dead. Get busy boy.


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's plenty of time to sleep when you're dead. Get busy boy.



Yeah, but after that truck ran me over last night i don't feel far from it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Yeah, but after that truck ran me over last night i don't feel far from it.



ahhhhhhh just stay on the porch then


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin, Doc!!  Hang in there, last night.



afternoon Chief, yup, listened to that one and then added another one.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

gd' afternoon KD and mattech. We need to be useful today but this rain is makin it difficult


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2013)

What the heck,  something snuck into the chicken pen and killed one of my hens! Just ate the head???


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What the heck,  something snuck into the chicken pen and killed one of my hens! Just ate the head???



 That sounds like something Billy would do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What the heck,  something snuck into the chicken pen and killed one of my hens! Just ate the head???





Probably a long tailed weasel. And it will more than likely come back for another one.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What the heck,  something snuck into the chicken pen and killed one of my hens! Just ate the head???



You got urself a rabid groundhog on our hands.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

Or an owl, or a hawk.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What the heck,  something snuck into the chicken pen and killed one of my hens! Just ate the head???



Are the Badgers bad in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Afternoon.....cut some grass, but it was more like bush-hoggin. What a mess!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Probably a long tailed weasel. And it will more than likely come back for another one.



aint never seen a weasel im my area? some say that a coon will do this also what ever it was dug up under the fence.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are the Badgers bad in your neck of the woods.



nope


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

Anybody close by that I can hang out with tomorrow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody close by that I can hang out with tomorrow?


Define close by.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody close by that I can hang out with tomorrow?



You could be up here in about 8 hours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You could be up here in about 8 hours.


Hi Tu Slo....


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi Tu Slo....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define close by.




Just about anywhere, BUT here !!




KyDawg said:


> You could be up here in about 8 hours.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi Tu Slo....








Hi Tu Dunk . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

I feel like Steve Martin in the "Lonely Guy..."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel like Steve Martin in the "Lonely Guy..."



chen upp


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just about anywhere, BUT here !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bang Ding Ow.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2013)

How yall is ?


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2013)

One of my RIR hens died today, she was one of two remaining from the original 4 chickens we started out with 4 years ago. Not bad for a chicken really, she lived 4 years and a few months. 

And, our first chic hatched today. One of the copper maran hens went broody and we let her lay the clutch and sit to "see what happens". Well, chic happened. Who knows how many more are on the way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2013)

slip said:


> One of my RIR hens died today, she was one of two remaining from the original 4 chickens we started out with 4 years ago. Not bad for a chicken really, she lived 4 years and a few months.
> 
> And, our first chic hatched today. One of the copper maran hens went broody and we let her lay the clutch and sit to "see what happens". Well, chic happened. Who knows how many more are on the way.


Did you have a funeral for it?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you have a funeral for it?



I went to the wake. Where were you ?


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody close by that I can hang out with tomorrow?



Lets shoot a couple rounds of skeet.....bring yo in laws .....or not....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2013)

slip said:


> One of my RIR hens died today, she was one of two remaining from the original 4 chickens we started out with 4 years ago. Not bad for a chicken really, she lived 4 years and a few months.
> 
> And, our first chic hatched today. One of the copper maran hens went broody and we let her lay the clutch and sit to "see what happens". Well, chic happened. Who knows how many more are on the way.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you have a funeral for it?





Sterlo58 said:


> I went to the wake. Where were you ?


pokin fun at the fallen chickens is going to far one of mine was taken out last night and decap-u-tated  makes me sad to think that somthin killed her before ...well before I did


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> pokin fun at the fallen chickens is going to far one of mine was taken out last night and decap-u-tated  makes me sad to think that somthin killed her before ...well before I did



I beleve you got Badgers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I beleve you got Badgers.



nope we dont have them in georgia


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I beleve you got Badgers.



I saw a badger wearing a speedo once.....I was up around Bowling Green....I was up that way working on a piece of equipment ....odd...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> I saw a badger wearing a speedo once.....I was up around Bowling Green....I was up that way working on a piece of equipment ....odd...



what did that end up costing ya?


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you have a funeral for it?


No, but I did put lotion on one of my other hens. Seriously, it was weird. 
http://roosterboosterproducts.com/products.php


blood on the ground said:


> pokin fun at the fallen chickens is going to far one of mine was taken out last night and decap-u-tated  makes me sad to think that somthin killed her before ...well before I did


Trail cam it?


KyDawg said:


> I beleve you got Badgers.


http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/badgers




'Shined' the rest of the eggs she is sitting on, for shore 3 or 4 more eggs about to burst, 5 or 6 more where you can see something but who really knows.


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what did that end up costing ya?



I plead da fif.....


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> I plead da fif.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> I saw a badger wearing a speedo once.....I was up around Bowling Green....I was up that way working on a piece of equipment ....odd...



Rye-dirt Badgers are wild vicious animals that dont wear...aw just forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> nope we dont have them in georgia



Yall claim there aint no Bigfoots down there either.


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rye-dirt Badgers are wild vicious animals that dont wear...aw just forget about it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall claim there aint no Bigfoots down there either.



Big foots is the real deal .....aint you seen the Jack Links cumershalz


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Need pics of the chickens.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Morning erybody. Heading out to work now.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Morning, blood. Gonna choke down a biskit and the last cup of coffee and I'm out ta here. Catch y'all in a few.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2013)

HEY QUACK !!!!!

You wanna lease out da luv shack and it's land for some huntin?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=761348


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2013)

does the luv shack have wheels?

ahhhhh the coffee is ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Moanin, but not too bad!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2013)

Mornin folks. It appears the rain has stopped.....for at least the next 15 minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Mornin folks. It appears the rain has stopped.....for at least the next 15 minutes.



Yep.....rainin here just a few minutes ago.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....rainin here just a few minutes ago.



Mornin Jeff C.!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Indulged in some Apple Pie last night, Hank. Not as good as yours, I remember everything  but not bad for the guys first batch.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2013)

put me on the lost a chicken list from yestiddy. Cull rooster so no biggie, but I was sho planning on eating him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Mornin Jeff C.!!



Mernin, Tim.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Indulged in some Apple Pie last night, Hank. Not as good as yours, I remember everything  but not bad for the guys first batch.



that would be an R batch


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Quack! I'm at Cape San Blas, hitting the flats around Little St George tomorrow morning. We need one more to fill up the boat. The first person that I met here yesterday was on Woodys, stripermac. Where's Keebs at? I looked all over the beach and didn't see her.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> Lets shoot a couple rounds of skeet.....bring yo in laws .....or not....




Man that sounds good !!!  I need to get ready for dove season !! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY QUACK !!!!!
> 
> You wanna lease out da luv shack and it's land for some huntin?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=761348





Lemme run this past Dawn . . . 




lagrangedave said:


> Hey Quack! I'm at Cape San Blas, hitting the flats around Little St George tomorrow morning. We need one more to fill up the boat. The first person that I met here yesterday was on Woodys, stripermac. Where's Keebs at? I looked all over the beach and didn't see her.




Hope ya'll wear 'em out Dave !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunday afternoon from the commonwealth Youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2013)

garden picked, bread in oven, and now it is raining again.

afternoon KyDawg is the bluegrass getting wet again today?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> garden picked, bread in oven, and now it is raining again.
> 
> afternoon KyDawg is the bluegrass getting wet again today?



It just started here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2013)

Who stole da sun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Totally against the advice of da voices in my head, i just finished assembly of a 4-burner gas grill i bought last night at Wallyorld. I only used 3 band-aids and had to take apart a couple of sections(espanol no speaky) but an hour and a half later it was on fire. Okay, not on fire like you'd expect, but just turned all the burners on high to cook off any styrofoam or chemicals. 10 minutes later, all the smoke was gone.
Got a pack of skrimp thawing out and gonna make a Publix run later for some taters and steaks. Been years since i actually used a grill. Need to read up on marinades again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Totally against the advice of da voices in my head, i just finished assembly of a 4-burner gas grill i bought last night at Wallyorld. I only used 3 band-aids and had to take apart a couple of sections(espanol no speaky) but an hour and a half later it was on fire. Okay, not on fire like you'd expect, but just turned all the burners on high to cook off any styrofoam or chemicals. 10 minutes later, all the smoke was gone.
> Got a pack of skrimp thawing out and gonna make a Publix run later for some taters and steaks. Been years since i actually used a grill. Need to read up on marinades again.



Howdy, Rob!

What are you contemplating marinating?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy, Rob!
> 
> What are you contemplating marinating?



I'm gonna cook some ribeye steaks, shrimp skewers, and maybe some deer poppers if i can find some back strap in the freezer. Cream pea's and baked taters to round out the plate.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna cook some ribeye steaks, shrimp skewers, and maybe some deer poppers if i can find some back strap in the freezer. Cream pea's and baked taters to round out the plate.



You may want to try this Rob. Spicy Shrimp. Pretty good, but I changed it up a little and used it on about 2 lbs of shrimp.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/spicy-grilled-shrimp-recipe/index.html

I did some T Bones last night and all I used on them was a little Worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper.

Enjoy the new grill.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> You may want to try this Rob. Spicy Shrimp. Pretty good, but I changed it up a little and used it on about 2 lbs of shrimp.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/spicy-grilled-shrimp-recipe/index.html
> 
> ...



Good recipe, Doc!
I think i'll use that as a base for the shrimp but tone it down a little. The girls don't like spicy food as much as i do.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Good recipe, Doc!
> I think i'll use that as a base for the shrimp but tone it down a little. The girls don't like spicy food as much as i do.



Well when ya dont wanna share ya can suprise em


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2013)

Only pic I've got right now. Ill get more later ... Purty sure one or two more should hatch today too. Chic stays under the hen for the most part still...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Only pic I've got right now. Ill get more later ... Purty sure one or two more should hatch today too. Chic stays under the hen for the most part still...



thats normal for the chick. Mine usually take about 3 days to hatch all theyre gonna


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2013)

There is such a fine line between cooking a steak and torching a steak. I might better get some hot dogs till i figure the controls out on dis thang.... Shrimp are good though!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 14, 2013)

It doesn't look like Keebsalicious is checking in, much less posting any pics, but I love me some Beach Bunnies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep...haven't seen one single pic.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.


Evenin Oldun.......


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2013)

You know, I expected that Fishbait and Titan would bond.
I expected that Mimi and I would bond.

What I didn't expect was for Fishbait to defend his little terrorist when he's bad. When he jumps in my plate of food. Tramples all over my laptop, changing the settings and crashing it. When he sails off the back of the couch onto my head. When he uses my leg as a ladder...

I don't understand why his kitten can't be perfect like my Mimi is.  

Yes, as I type this, Bait is laid back in his recliner with Titan curled up in his arm like a newborn fast asleep while Mimi sits quietly beside me on her Princess pillow like the loving sweetheart that she is. 

The only peace I can get is when that little troublemaker is asleep.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You know, I expected that Fishbait and Titan would bond.
> I expected that Mimi and I would bond.
> 
> What I didn't expect was for Fishbait to defend his little terrorist when he's bad. When he jumps in my plate of food. Tramples all over my laptop, changing the settings and crashing it. When he sails off the back of the couch onto my head. When he uses my leg as a ladder...
> ...



All kittens are purrfect!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> All kittens are purrfect!



Not Titan. 

That miniaturized demon is truly a master of chaos.    

He is E-V-I-L.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is such a fine line between cooking a steak and torching a steak. I might better get some hot dogs till i figure the controls out on dis thang.... Shrimp are good though!





Details, please, and an up to date injury report?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Not Titan.
> 
> That miniaturized demon is truly a master of chaos.
> 
> He is E-V-I-L.


Kittens are great top water bait.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kittens are great top water bait.



Fish would bow to Mimi's beauty.   


Titan would have them jumping onto the bank and begging to become a battered filet.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

Evenin', drivelers!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Fish would bow to Mimi's beauty.
> 
> 
> Titan would have them jumping onto the bank and begging to become a battered filet.





I`ve known rattlesnakes to eat kittens before.


----------



## mattech (Jul 14, 2013)

Evening y'all,

I just got home from Bass pro shops about an hour ago from the rewards member event. they do several drawings for different prizes. the only bad part is you have to be there to win. I just got a call from a buddy that I won the grand prize tonight, A fully guided fishing trip.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve known rattlesnakes to eat kittens before.



Good snakes.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

mattech said:


> Evening y'all,
> 
> I just got home from Bass pro shops about an hour ago from the rewards member event. they do several drawings for different prizes. the only bad part is you have to be there to win. I just got a call from a buddy that I won the grand prize tonight, A fully guided fishing trip.



I don't think you have enough banging head smilies to simulate your frustration.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

mattech said:


> Evening y'all,
> 
> I just got home from Bass pro shops about an hour ago from the rewards member event. they do several drawings for different prizes. the only bad part is you have to be there to win. I just got a call from a buddy that I won the grand prize tonight, A fully guided fishing trip.



Ive got secret pond that no one else knows about!


----------



## mattech (Jul 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Ive got secret pond that no one else knows about!



Lets go.


----------



## mattech (Jul 14, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I don't think you have enough banging head smilies to simulate your frustration.



you got that right, the worst part is i rushed home to put out fertilizer before dark. as soon as i got started I got rained out and couldnt put it out any way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

mattech said:


> you got that right, the worst part is i rushed home to put out fertilizer before dark. as soon as i got started I got rained out and couldnt put it out any way.



Dood, this calls for a


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dood, this calls for a


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Hey, I've got a job to do!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

mattech said:


> you got that right, the worst part is i rushed home to put out fertilizer before dark. as soon as i got started I got rained out and couldnt put it out any way.



You are just not having a good day. Spoke to my mother today, who has planted her first gigantor garden this year at their new house, and she's complaining about all the rain because she can't get in to weed the garden or pick it. Her green beans are molding and her tomatoes are splitting from all the moisture.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2013)

We finally got moved yesterday!  but now I'm so tired & I still have tons of boxes to unpack & all my help had to go home!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is such a fine line between cooking a steak and torching a steak. I might better get some hot dogs till i figure the controls out on dis thang.... Shrimp are good though!



I know it's late, but may help ya in the future. When I'm grilling, I keep a hot side (High) and a cooler side (Low). 

When things get to fast or hot, just move it over to the cooler side for a few.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, I've got a job to do!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You are just not having a good day. Spoke to my mother today, who has planted her first gigantor garden this year at their new house, and she's complaining about all the rain because she can't get in to weed the garden or pick it. Her green beans are molding and her tomatoes are splitting from all the moisture.



Same thing is happening to our garden! The only thing that's not rottenin is our jalepenos b/c they are in buckets!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We finally got moved yesterday!  but now I'm so tired & I still have tons of boxes to unpack & all my help had to go home!


Howdy neighbor !!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Same thing is happening to our garden! The only thing that's not rottenin is our jalepenos b/c they are in buckets!



We have a small garden, just a few tomato plants and some herbs. Fortunately, they are fine, despite it raining every single day for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Same thing is happening to our garden! The only thing that's not rottenin is our jalepenos b/c they are in buckets!



Same here, except what isn't eat up with some blight/fungus/whatever, the deer are eating. Even my pepper plants. They keep takin the tops off.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here, except what isn't eat up with some blight/fungus/whatever, the deer are eating. Even my pepper plants. They keep takin the tops off.



Dang that stinks!!  I've got something munching on my basil. ONLY my basil. I was going to use a garlic spray on the leaves but I see no point since it rains ALL the time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Dang that stinks!!  I've got something munching on my basil. ONLY my basil. I was going to use a garlic spray on the leaves but I see no point since it rains ALL the time.



Worse garden I've ever had this year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Worse garden I've ever had this year.





Mine was good until this nonstop rain commenced about 3 weeks ago. Not so good, now.


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Worse garden I've ever had this year.



Same here. I mulched the heck out of the tomatoes thinking we would have another dry year and it would help to hold in moisture ... Well, it did ... Too well, and mold got to everything. Weeds have taken over big time and its too soupy to get the tiller down there.... cant win.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Same here. I mulched the heck out of the tomatoes thinking we would have another dry year and it would help to hold in moisture ... Well, it did ... Too well, and mold got to everything. Weeds have taken over big time and its too soupy to get the tiller down there.... cant win.




I still have tomatoes, because just as soon as they turn off white, I pull em and let em ripen in the house. And I still have jalapenos, enough to feed Santa Anna`s army, and will have em till frost, looks like. Everthing else has drowned. Tempted to turn the chickens out in there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I still have tomatoes, because just as soon as they turn off white, I pull em and let em ripen in the house. And I still have jalapenos, enough to feed Santa Anna`s army, and will have em till frost, looks like. Everthing else has drowned. Tempted to turn the chickens out in there.


We're planting backup maters and squash that should do better if this rain will let up.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're planting backup maters and squash that should do better if this rain will let up.



 For the fall planting!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're planting backup maters and squash that should do better if this rain will let up.





If it will, I want to plant some butternut and acorn squash too.


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2013)

Welp, got a dozen eggs in the incubator that were candled and looked good ... we'll see how it goes I guess.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy neighbor !!!!







GeorgiaBelle said:


> We have a small garden, just a few tomato plants and some herbs. Fortunately, they are fine, despite it raining every single day for the last 3 weeks.



I'm not so worried about it anymore b/c we moved & we can only bring the pepper plants with us! I am gonna pick all the green maters we do have though that are big enough for fryin! Everything else will have to stay!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Welp, got a dozen eggs in the incubator that were candled and looked good ... we'll see how it goes I guess.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're planting backup maters and squash that should do better if this rain will let up.


When we kept a garden I always wanted to plant a second crop of squash..........Never did it though??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2013)

my garden is bout a swamp


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When we kept a garden I always wanted to plant a second crop of squash..........Never did it though??



Evenining Mr Ruttn.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, another Monday has crept in....... I think I am on call with rhbama this week!! Please pray for me.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Well, another Monday has crept in....... I think I am on call with rhbama this week!! Please pray for me.......


He isn't that bad is he? Just steer clear of him when he has any sharp instruments in his hands.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He isn't that bad is he? Just steer clear of him when he has any sharp instruments in his hands.



....if he has any sharp instruments in his hand we are all in trouble...... His week has a tendency to be a little more busy than others, with a higher degree of patient complication. Wow, I did it...was able to describe his call week in a rated PG mode!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> ....if he has any sharp instruments in his hand we are all in trouble...... His week has a tendency to be a little more busy than others, with a higher degree of patient complication. Wow, I did it...was able to describe his call week in a rated PG mode!!


Soooo, how many times, after he assist on a surgery, do they come up short on instruments?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, how many times, after he assist on a surgery, do they come up short on instruments?



ummmm, HIPAA prevents me from giving out that sort of information....... plus, don't want to give malpractice atty.'s any fodder....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> ummmm, HIPAA prevents me from giving out that sort of information....... plus, don't want to give malpractice atty.'s any fodder....


HIPPA doesn't, but the mal-practice thingy does...
It's ok, I've heard the stories from my wifes hospital. Can you imagine the look on the nurses face that has to do the count afterwards? Especially when the Dr. goes,,,,,,,,,,,,"I can't find my cell phone; Has anyone seen my cell phone?" RRRRRrrrrringy ringy ringy,,,,,,,,ringy ding a lingy..........OH NURSE!!!! my chest is making a funny ringing noise!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HIPPA doesn't, but the mal-practice thingy does...
> It's ok, I've heard the stories from my wifes hospital. Can you imagine the look on the nurses face that has to do the count afterwards? Especially when the Dr. goes,,,,,,,,,,,,"I can't find my cell phone; Has anyone seen my cell phone?"



I could write a fairly entertaining book on the things I have seen in the 20 years I have been doing this!!! Some would simply be amazed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> I could write a fairly entertaining book on the things I have seen in the 20 years I have been doing this!!! Some would simply be amazed.


Well, hospital administrators are among the most misguided imbeciles on the face of the earth, so why shouldn't some of their surgeons follow suit?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2013)

Cukes are going crazy in my garden.  5 gallon bucket almost full every two days.   Can't give them away.   Green beans a mess every two days.  everything else not so much.  I need to get in and till some unplanted areas but the swamp won't let me.

Fought the bats in the eves last night.  Think I will go see the results as it is getting light.

First the morning elixir


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Cukes are going crazy in my garden.  5 gallon bucket almost full every two days.   Can't give them away.   Green beans a mess every two days.  everything else not so much.  I need to get in and till some unplanted areas but the swamp won't let me.
> 
> Fought the bats in the eves last night.  Think I will go see the results as it is getting light.
> 
> First the morning elixir



Bats do not like paintballs..............just sayin...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2013)

back to work where I can rest


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bats do not like paintballs..............just sayin...



They don't like being stabbed with wooden kabob sticks either.   Yes PETA don't ask how I know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They don't like being stabbed with wooden kabob sticks either.   Yes PETA don't ask how I know.


Just curious. When you make your bat kabobs do you use pineapple and onion chunks? and what do you marinate them in?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just curious. When you make your bat kabobs do you use pineapple and onion chunks? and what do you marinate them in?



cherry tomatoes and stucky's bbq sauce.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cherry tomatoes and stucky's bbq sauce.


I thought maybe we could create a new appetizer. 

Pop out the tiny little bat breast, stuff then in 1/2 of a Habenero pepper with cheese and wrap them in bacon and then deep fried. 

I've got a name for it, but I don't want to get banned today.


----------



## Self! (Jul 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought maybe we could create a new appetizer.
> 
> Pop out the tiny little bat breast, stuff then in 1/2 of a Habenero pepper with cheese and wrap them in bacon and then deep fried.
> 
> I've got a name for it, but I don't want to get banned today.




Say it coward  Man up for once  Stop hiding among your Democrat comrads


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

Otis said:


> Say it coward  Man up for once  Stop hiding among your Democrat comrads


Shush it swabby. You know you're just bitter because you didn't join the canoe brigade.


----------



## Self! (Jul 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it swabby. You know you're just bitter because you didn't join the canoe brigade.



Wait til I see you in the canoe. I am going to rope it and see how good of a skiier you are.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2013)

Good morning children!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi!


Hey.. 

I see you've got a Whittle in your avatar..
And Doris is kinda,,,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey..
> 
> I see you've got a Whittle in your avatar..
> And Doris is kinda,,,,,,,


theys all married! but yeah, my sis's are kinda hawt in their own ways......... and super fun to hang out at da beach wiff!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

ok, 1st is the arrival of D2 and D3 (me) on Thursday night, the other 2 D's had our wine chilled and ready for us!
Then a pic of all of us in our "Party Hats" that D2 made last Christmas and the glasses she made us Christmas before last...... she is very talented!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Did y'all rule the beach?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2013)

Great pics Keebs. Look like ya'll had a blast! 
I like yo new avi.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Did y'all rule the beach?


we ended up going to Navara Beach, just west of Destin for the 2 days I was there, to the Federal Reserve....... beautiful beaches, sandbar, I'll get some shots of that up in a bit.......  Baby sis fished and let me pull in a few, I pulled in the biggest whiting she had caught all week, plus she got a small baby shark and a couple of catfish!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great pics Keebs. Look like ya'll had a blast!
> I like yo new avi.


 thank ya.............. wanna come help me lotion up....... yep, I got burnt to a crisp....... but it is/was worth every single "owie" I utter!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> we ended up going to Navara Beach, just west of Destin for the 2 days I was there, to the Federal Reserve....... beautiful beaches, sandbar, I'll get some shots of that up in a bit.......  Baby sis fished and let me pull in a few, I pulled in the biggest whiting she had caught all week, plus she got a small baby shark and a couple of catfish!
> 
> thank ya.............. wanna come help me lotion up....... yep, I got burnt to a crisp....... but it is/was worth every single "owie" I utter!





Did y'all get any rain there....just curious? I looked at the weather map once and it looked like y'all were in the clear that day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi!





Welcome back. You were missed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> we ended up going to Navara Beach, just west of Destin for the 2 days I was there, to the Federal Reserve....... beautiful beaches, sandbar, I'll get some shots of that up in a bit.......  Baby sis fished and let me pull in a few, I pulled in the biggest whiting she had caught all week, plus she got a small baby shark and a couple of catfish!
> 
> thank ya.............. wanna come help me lotion up....... yep, I got burnt to a crisp....... but it is/was worth every single "owie" I utter!



aloe is yo fwiend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

Somebody say something about lotioning up some udders?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Welcome back. You were missed.



X2, glad your back, Keebs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad you are back Keebs, we dont know how to act without you.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Did y'all get any rain there....just curious? I looked at the weather map once and it looked like y'all were in the clear that day.


Friday was 80%.......... didn't get a drop!  It rained Sat. night as we were getting ready to go to bed, none during the days while I was there......... 


Nicodemus said:


> Welcome back. You were missed.


 I was the only one that didn't have a lap top nor smart phone, I totally "disconnected"!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> aloe is yo fwiend.


 and a tea bath soak, did that Friday night too........ I still feel a bit "sore" in spots, but it was ooohhh soooo worth it!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody say something about lotioning up some udders?





Jeff C. said:


> X2, glad your back, Keebs.


 Jman home yet?


KyDawg said:


> Glad you are back Keebs, we dont know how to act without you.


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome back Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Friday was 80%.......... didn't get a drop!  It rained Sat. night as we were getting ready to go to bed, none during the days while I was there.........
> 
> I was the only one that didn't have a lap top nor smart phone, I totally "disconnected"!
> 
> ...



No ma'am  This is the longest he's ever been gone. He told Grandpa he was ready to come home, so we are going up this Saturday to bring him back


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Welcome back Keebs.


 Thanks Cody........... congrats on the new job too!!!


Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am  This is the longest he's ever been gone. He told Grandpa he was ready to come home, so we are going up this Saturday to bring him back


 He's gonna talk your ears off all the way home!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome home LilN !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home LilN !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, 1st is the arrival of D2 and D3 (me) on Thursday night, the other 2 D's had our wine chilled and ready for us!
> Then a pic of all of us in our "Party Hats" that D2 made last Christmas and the glasses she made us Christmas before last...... she is very talented!



Welcome back!!!! You were missed!  

I LOVE those wine glasses!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Welcome back!!!! You were missed!
> 
> I LOVE those wine glasses!!!


 thank you, glad you got moved!!  Hows the toofy feeling?
Can ya tell they have our "likeness" on them?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Cody........... congrats on the new job too!!!
> 
> He's gonna talk your ears off all the way home!




Uhg....just realized I have to work all day Fri and Sat into the wee hrs of Sunday mornin. Guess I will be going Sunday with a couple hrs of sleep now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Another little shower here  Sun is back out though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2013)

Raining off and on  here in the MON.


Sure is dead in here today, erybody must be busy ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining off and on  here in the MON.
> 
> 
> Sure is dead in here today, erybody must be busy ??



I've been busy as all get out tryin to talk myself into gettin on the lawnmower.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been busy as all get out tryin to talk myself into gettin on the lawnmower.





Know whatcha mean, my road frontage needs hoggin bad, and my other roads need scraping, but I'm stuck at work, mebbe on my 3 days off I can get sumpin accomplished.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining off and on  here in the MON.
> 
> 
> Sure is dead in here today, erybody must be busy ??


yep, trying to get caught up on stuff I left last week.......raining here, just walked down to the pool to listen to kids grumbling about not getting to swim "just because it's thundering".......


Jeff C. said:


> Uhg....just realized I have to work all day Fri and Sat into the wee hrs of Sunday mornin. Guess I will be going Sunday with a couple hrs of sleep now.


 ouch!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning


 got it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know whatcha mean, my road frontage needs hoggin bad, and my other roads need scraping, but I'm stuck at work, mebbe on my 3 days off I can get sumpin accomplished.



Problem is.....I have to sneak up on it. Gotta at least attempt to fake out the Murphy/Pookie phenom.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is.....I have to sneak up on it. Gotta at least attempt to fake out the Murphy/Pookie phenom.


ohsnap!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Fried pork chops, steamed cabbage, corn on the cob, garden tomatoes and cucumbers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Good to see ya back, I was thinking you was off today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2013)

Well....off ta werk again! (Stewpid 2nd shif)


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fried pork chops, steamed cabbage, corn on the cob, garden tomatoes and cucumbers.


'scuse me, drool cleanup please!!!!! love me some steamed cabbage!


mudracing101 said:


> Good to see ya back, I was thinking you was off today.


I'm "off" everyday, but naw, had to come back to work today...... I need a few more days down there to get tired of it!


blood on the ground said:


> Well....off ta werk again! (Stewpid 2nd shif)


 mo money, mo money, mo money!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning



What country you in


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What country you in


 Had my phone out when we crossed the state line & watched it change to Central Time............. never done that........... sorry, I'm sheltered that way, but it was cool for me to see!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining off and on  here in the MON.
> 
> 
> Sure is dead in here today, erybody must be busy ??





Just turned my phone on for the first time in days, maybe a week? How big was that rattler?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2013)

Time for a Windstream rant.....

I called them today to change our service to the new location effective today instead of the 19th. Turns out "somebody" cancelled my original order!  so after holding for approx 15 mins they were finally able to resubmit my order & someone is suppose to come out today to make sure all the service works! I was on the phone with them for almost an hour total!  




Keebs said:


> thank you, glad you got moved!!  Hows the toofy feeling?
> Can ya tell they have our "likeness" on them?



Still hurts but not as bad. My face is bruised from the procedure! I go back on the 23rd for the 2nd session! 

Yep I can tell they kinda look like yall!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Just turned my phone on for the first time in days, maybe a week? How big was that rattler?





We didn't measure him, but I'd say close to 4' with 14 rattlers and a button, he was big around as my calf.  Had some beautiful color .  Brother in law (he killed it) gonna skin him out and eat 'em.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Time for a Windstream rant.....
> 
> I called them today to change our service to the new location effective today instead of the 19th. Turns out "somebody" cancelled my original order!  so after holding for approx 15 mins they were finally able to resubmit my order & someone is suppose to come out today to make sure all the service works! I was on the phone with them for almost an hour total!
> 
> ...


Had a local guy here that makes our trophies have to "have a word" with Windstream, I tried getting in touch with him last week & figured he was on vacation......... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> We didn't measure him, but I'd say close to 4' with 14 rattlers and a button, he was big around as my calf.  Had some beautiful color .  Brother in law (he killed it) gonna skin him out and eat 'em.


 tell'em to smoke it, it's gooood that way!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What country you in


Ga 



Hooked On Quack said:


> We didn't measure him, but I'd say close to 4' with 14 rattlers and a button, he was big around as my calf.  Had some beautiful color .  Brother in law (he killed it) gonna skin him out and eat 'em.



rattler snake meat scares me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaaang it, flooding here AGAIN!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Time for a Windstream rant.....
> 
> I called them today to change our service to the new location effective today instead of the 19th. Turns out "somebody" cancelled my original order!  so after holding for approx 15 mins they were finally able to resubmit my order & someone is suppose to come out today to make sure all the service works! I was on the phone with them for almost an hour total!
> 
> ...




Is that the provider that puts a satellite dish on the house or in a tree? If so, we had them once. A cloud could come by, or a buzzard could start doin` loops over the house and we would lose our signal. Still do on the TV (not that I care because I don`t watch TV). 



Hooked On Quack said:


> We didn't measure him, but I'd say close to 4' with 14 rattlers and a button, he was big around as my calf.  Had some beautiful color .  Brother in law (he killed it) gonna skin him out and eat 'em.




It did look hefty, no doubt that.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang it, flooding here AGAIN!!





Yep, here too, and I want to deep fry some pork chops in the fishcooker outside.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Is that the provider that puts a satellite dish on the house or in a tree? If so, we had them once. A cloud could come by, or a buzzard could start doin` loops over the house and we would lose our signal. Still do on the TV (not that I care because I don`t watch TV).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Windstream is our phone & Internet provider. We had them at the other house & they are the co that services this area so I'm kinda stuck with them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ohsnap!



I fought the LAW, and the LAW won. 

No joke, sun was shining, went up to the barn got the mower and the blades were dull. So, I decided I might as well sharpen and replace blades. Did that, and while I had everything out sharpened other set too. It came a little shower/sprinkle for a few minutes  Then decided to clean all the packed up wet grass from under the deck. Just as I finished that, the bottom fell out for a few minutes. I put everything up, even the mower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Bottom just fell out again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bottom just fell out again



Where's Pookie?


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2013)

All heck just broke loose while I was busy outside. I think the rain gods like to get a good laugh out of watching us run to get out of the unexpected down pours...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

slip said:


> All heck just broke loose while I was busy outside. I think the rain gods like to get a good laugh out of watching us run to get out of the unexpected down pours...



Yeah, I see it over there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2013)

Can't believe we didn't have a power failure with all that wind and rain the came thru here, had the pine trees 'bout laid down.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2013)

Time to GOOoooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't believe we didn't have a power failure with all that wind and rain the came thru here, had the pine trees 'bout laid down.



Looks like the one over slip is headin my way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like the one over slip is headin my way.






QUICK run outside and cut yo grass !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> QUICK run outside and cut yo grass !!





Got here quicker than i thought.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got here quicker than i thought.






I talked to a 88yr old farmer the other day and he said he couldn't ever remember this much rain .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2013)

I would rather be fishing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I talked to a 88yr old farmer the other day and he said he couldn't ever remember this much rain .



Reminds me of the Summer of 94/95 ? 



blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fishing



They are drowning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reminds me of the Summer of 94/95 ?
> 
> 
> 
> They are drowning.





I wasn't born yet . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wasn't born yet . . .



Mooooooo!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wasn't born yet . . .



Dont think he was talking about 1895.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2013)

Evening, everybody!
Assembled a new heart lung machine, put a new circuit on it, saved some red cells on a total joint repair, and still got home in time to burn some pork chops on the grill. Had leftover cream pea's and some "quinoa"( whatever that is) to go along with it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, everybody!
> Assembled a new heart lung machine, put a new circuit on it, saved some red cells on a total joint repair, and still got home in time to burn some pork chops on the grill. Had leftover cream pea's and some "quinoa"( whatever that is) to go along with it.



I have not tried Quinoa. I have tried lots of things but that is one I have not tried. I am trying to lose weight and am sure low gluten would be beneficial. I have seen it at the store. How did it turn out ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2013)

wife called an said she has me a plate full of fried green maters to eat when i get home!!!! im so loved!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have not tried Quinoa. I have tried lots of things but that is one I have not tried. I am trying to lose weight and am sure low gluten would be beneficial. I have seen it at the store. How did it turn out ?



It kinda reminded me of a wild rice taste but the texture is hard to explain. This was a quinoa and brown rice mix. This diet sux, but i weigh less than i have in 25 years  and have enjoyed being able to wear shorts again.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2013)

went to work, took sis an BIL fishin, jus dragging in. Tomorrow is getting way too close


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It kinda reminded me of a wild rice taste but the texture is hard to explain. This was a quinoa and brown rice mix. This diet sux, but i weigh less than i have in 25 years  and have enjoyed being able to wear shorts again.


We did a flavored Quinoa on our salad the other night. It was pretty good. The closest thing I've had that it reminds me of is either Couscous or Tabouli.


----------



## kracker (Jul 15, 2013)

Quick drive-by, catch y'all in the morning!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2013)

Another windstream rant......

They didn't come out & check my service this afternoon. I was told they would be out here by 7pm. Still no phone & still no Internet service. I'm having to use my cell phone service just to get on here. When I called to check on the order the automated service tells me I have no existing accounts!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Another windstream rant......
> 
> They didn't come out & check my service this afternoon. I was told they would be out here by 7pm. Still no phone & still no Internet service. I'm having to use my cell phone service just to get on here. When I called to check on the order the automated service tells me I have no existing accounts!



Im going through the same thing with AT &T.... our high speed is like slow speed dial up on night time meds!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2013)

Look Ma' !!! It's 4:17 and no white screen!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 16, 2013)

Gonna be one of those kinds of days...........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Gonna be one of those kinds of days...........


Pookie throwin sponges at you in da operatin room?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2013)

This rolling over and catching more zzzzz's is going to have to stop.


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2013)

Mornin party people...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2013)

All quiet down here in God`s Country...


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2013)

The fog is THICK here, been that way since about 5. Cant see more than 50 yards.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2013)

slip said:


> The fog is THICK here, been that way since about 5. Cant see more than 50 yards.


It ain't huntin season yet. What you need to see more than 50 yards for?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2013)

Trying to be positive this morning.  Its Tuesday.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it going to rain today?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2013)

howdy


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## Self! (Jul 16, 2013)

Mornin' folks. Who had their coffee this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2013)

Otis said:


> Mornin' folks. Who had their coffee this morning?



Me.


----------



## Self! (Jul 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Me.



Miguel will be along shortly to explain why you should change to the Perubian brew.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> All quiet down here in God`s Country...



Wish I was in yer neck of the woods...... got gators and rattlers surrounding me.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 16, 2013)

Otis said:


> Miguel will be along shortly to explain why you should change to the Perubian brew.



And it should only take about half a screen for him to do it too.......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 16, 2013)

Keebs!!!!! Mornin sista.....sees ya lurkin'


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2013)

keebsohthebeachbunnywhoneedslotion

welcome back to the unreal world.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin party people...


 WHO hacked slips account, he ain't NEVA up this early!


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


 Mornin Pops!


kaintuckee said:


> Keebs!!!!! Mornin sista.....sees ya lurkin'


 Hey ya tall drank of sweetness!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebsohthebeachbunnywhoneedslotion
> 
> welcome back to the _*unreal world*_.


 you got that right!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you got that right!



A 1000+ pics stored on the puter and not a single lotion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

here


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A 1000+ pics stored on the puter and not a single lotion.


 I am shocked - YOU not have a pic for the occasion!


Hooked On Quack said:


> here


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> here



there


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

The sun is shining in Franklin Co, USA. JMHO


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Overcast and wet.....as usual here.

Mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

5 more working days then off to Charleston.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Hiya sista!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2013)

Is the sun EVER gonna shine again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is the sun EVER gonna shine again






tomorrowwww . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tomorrowwww . . .





zat yo favorite movie/play


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> zat yo favorite movie/play





No, but now that stoopid song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but now that stoopid song is stuck in my head.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but now that stoopid song is stuck in my head.





Keebs said:


>



Got a visual of Quack in his pank polo twirlin around on his tippy toes wiff his head thowed back sangin Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a visual of Quack in his pank polo twirlin around on his tippy toes wiff his head thowed back sangin Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow at the top of his lungs.














 OMG, I can hear him now!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a visual of Quack in his pank polo twirlin around on his tippy toes wiff his head thowed back sangin Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow at the top of his lungs.





Keebs said:


> OMG, I can hear him now!!!!!!






Ya'll bees some twisted wimminz . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll bees some twisted wimminz . . .


that's why u luvs us!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll bees some twisted wimminz . . .


REALLY?!



Keebs said:


> that's why u luvs us!



Yeup


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

What's for dinner ???  I'm having hambooger steak with onion gravy, squash casserole, butterbeans and steamed cabbage !!   It's gonna get a lil noisy 'round here 'fo long!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I'm glad I don't get it!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's for dinner ???  I'm having hambooger steak with onion gravy, squash casserole, butterbeans and steamed cabbage !!   It's gonna get a lil noisy 'round here 'fo long!!


Dang that sounds good............. got baked lemon pepper cheekun, herbed taters & one of my fav summer sides......... Fresh from the garden cucumers, onions & squash sliced & marinating in Zesty Italian dressing! YUM!


Jeff C. said:


> I think I'm glad I don't get it!


 need a visual, huh?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Snake.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Snake.


water? brown? or copper head?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dang that sounds good............. got baked lemon pepper cheekun, herbed taters & one of my fav summer sides......... Fresh from the garden cucumers, onions & squash sliced & marinating in Zesty Italian dressing! YUM!
> 
> need a visual, huh?



Ain't watchin it! 



T.P. said:


> Snake.



Dang sho is!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.



Afternoon, Pops. How'd the blood letting go?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 16, 2013)

Well this explains a lot. 

I demand a new blood type.  

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/why-are-some-people-mosquito-magnets


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> water? brown? or copper head?



Yes!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2013)

Grilled cheese with garden tomato on homemade whole wheat with side of fries.  


That was a snake.  buzzard bait now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruben sammich


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> water? brown? or copper head?





T.P. said:


> Yes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Baloney.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2013)

It has been a tough day.  Anybody care to join me?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Baloney.



Can't hide money.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Snake.





Who killed it, and why?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.





Jeff C. said:


> Ain't watchin it!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang sho is!


cheekun!


turtlebug said:


> Well this explains a lot.
> 
> I demand a new blood type.
> 
> http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/why-are-some-people-mosquito-magnets


me too!!
 How's the new job going, girly?


T.P. said:


> Yes!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Grilled cheese with garden tomato on homemade whole wheat with side of fries.


YUM!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ruben sammich


ohmy, one of the hubby's home made ones?????????


Workin2Hunt said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Baloney.


Fried?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Who killed it, and why?


Not I. 


Keebs said:


> cheekun!
> 
> me too!!
> How's the new job going, girly?
> ...



Yep hubby made ruben. Aint no betta. 
I'z gonna ax JeffC the same thing. Love me a fried bologna sammy.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Who killed it, and why?



Neighbor. In day house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Neighbor. In day house!





Have they moved yet ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Neighbor. In day house!





Water snakes and rat snakes have a habit of goin` in houses.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have they moved yet ?



They're from India. Not sure what they were saying but the wife was packing clothes.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They're from India. Not sure what they were saying but the wife was packing clothes.



But don't they charm the cobra's?  Surely they could learn how to charm a little ole water snake.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not I.
> 
> 
> Yep hubby made ruben. Aint no betta.
> I'z gonna ax JeffC the same thing. Love me a fried bologna sammy.


Now Izz jealous, love me some Hawnet's ruben sammich!!


T.P. said:


> Neighbor. In day house!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Have they moved yet ?








 and I hear you screamin like a wittle girl right about now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nicodemus said:


> Water snakes and rat snakes have a habit of goin` in houses.


 they best not try it at my place!


T.P. said:


> They're from India. Not sure what they were saying but the wife was packing clothes.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They're from India. Not sure what they were saying but the wife was packing clothes.


Made me remember how a lady introduced herself to my sis recently........ said she was 1/2 Indian & 1/2 something else....... then made the hand movements & said "Dot head, not feather".......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> cheekun!
> 
> me too!!
> How's the new job going, girly?
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not I.
> 
> 
> Yep hubby made ruben. Aint no betta.
> I'z gonna ax JeffC the same thing. Love me a fried bologna sammy.



Raw, but it had jalapeno in it and I put pepper jack cheese on it, and lettuce, wiff mayo and mustard. 



T.P. said:


> They're from India. Not sure what they were saying but the wife was packing clothes.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Raw, but it had jalapeno in it and I put pepper jack cheese on it, and lettuce, wiff mayo and mustard.


jalapeno baloney?????   I wonder how much longer your *cast iron stomach* is gonna hold up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> jalapeno baloney?????   I wonder how much longer your *cast iron stomach* is gonna hold up!



Oh, I fergot black pepper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> jalapeno baloney?????   I wonder how much longer your *cast iron stomach* is gonna hold up!






He's a Cajun, they put hot sauce in their babies milk.


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2013)

G'mornin again party people. I feel betta after a few hours of sleep. This night shift aint gunna be easy to get used to.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2013)

what i miss?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 16, 2013)

Sittin at the old house waitin on UPS to deliver school supplies!  I know as soon as I leave he'll drop them off. 

Kinda sad though. This house ain't been empty in almost 10 years! 




Keebs said:


> Made me remember how a lady introduced herself to my sis recently........ said she was 1/2 Indian & 1/2 something else....... then made the hand movements & said "Dot head, not feather".......


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2013)

hay............


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> what i miss?



You missed the shift button when you hit the I key.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> hay............



Hay is fo ho'ses


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You missed the shift button when you hit the I key.



He also missed the shift key when he typed the W.....
...odd


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hay is fo ho'ses



what's that mean?.................


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> what's that mean?.................



Hay is fo.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Now Izz jealous, love me some Hawnet's ruben sammich!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don`t give me that sass. You ain`t no more skeered of a snake than I am.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2013)

Whats happenin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats happenin





Nuttin much, Nic posted a pic of Keebs totin a big ole water snake on a stick.


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin much, Nic posted a pic of Keebs totin a big ole water snake on a stick.



Looks like a black rat snake to me ...............


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Looks like a black rat snake to me ...............



buggy whip ....I'll send T.P. a PM to confirm....


seriously......that's a big snake Keebs......oh and welcome back


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin much, Nic posted a pic of Keebs totin a big ole water snake on a stick.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

100% buggy whip, rye-dirt. Good eye.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Looks like a black rat snake to me ...............





T.P. said:


> 100% buggy whip, rye-dirt. Good eye.





Wrong.  It's very hard for a beginner to differentiate, but being the prufessional Im is, I can tell by the color that it's a summer phase coloration water snake, if all else fails, the tail is a dead give away.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2013)

Later ya'll, Keebs lets go


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t give me that sass. You ain`t no more skeered of a snake than I am.


I'd forgot about that one!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin much, Nic posted a pic of Keebs totin a big ole water snake on a stick.





slip said:


> Looks like a black rat snake to me ...............


oh hush!


rydert said:


> buggy whip ....I'll send T.P. a PM to confirm....
> 
> 
> seriously......that's a big snake Keebs......oh and welcome back


yeah he was & thank ya ...... rider........... 



mudracing101 said:


>


I'll just save the next one for you, big boy!


mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll, Keebs lets go


 ok, headed to Mama's for her 80th BD supper........... surprise party Saturday wiff the whole clan, she don't have a clue!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2013)

Another work day in the rear view.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> It has been a tough day.  Anybody care to join me?



I'm in, used to drink the stuff by the bottle.



pstrahin said:


> But don't they charm the cobra's?  Surely they could learn how to charm a little ole water snake.







gobbleinwoods said:


> Another work day in the rear view.



Yep






kinda dead in here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2013)

Sup


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2013)

water levels


----------



## Self! (Jul 16, 2013)

Who left the fridge open and who has been eating the beans?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Evening youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2013)

Been over in the pf this morning so caffeine is not needed to be agitated but want some anyhow.


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2013)

Goot morning....up and at em...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

yep


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2013)

Marnin par tay people.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Mornin.....can we make 2 days in a row without rain?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2013)

yes?


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....can we make 2 days in a row without rain?



Maybe, just maybe...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

slip said:


> Maybe, just maybe...



First time I've seen the surface of my garden slightly dry was yesterday afternoon. Heavy dew this mornin though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning, Sun is burning a hole in the ground. 72 This morning with calm winds.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> First time I've seen the surface of my garden slightly dry was yesterday afternoon. *Heavy dew this mornin though.*



That means it aint gunna rain today!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2013)

sunny here


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> sunny here


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

nuff said?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nuff said?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nuff said?


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning everybody!

For all you Spam fans, you've got a bad man on your side, Mr. Paul Thorn....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Thorn


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nuff said?



I love it when youre angry


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 naww, you can come on back, just my head hurts, sinus's draining like a faucet and my dadgummed back is hurting again......... falling apart I tell ya, just plain falling apart!


Hankus said:


>


quit that, my head hurts enough already!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I love it when youre angry


 that's not an angry one..................
maybe this........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> naww, you can come on back, just my head hurts, sinus's draining like a faucet and my dadgummed back is hurting again......... falling apart I tell ya, just plain falling apart!
> 
> quit that, my head hurts enough already!



I retract my last statement


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's not an angry one..................
> maybe this........





Now that is a good emoticon. 

Mornin`.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning youngins, been A long one for me, I been loading and hauling calves since daylight.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I retract my last statement





Nicodemus said:


> Now that is a good emoticon.
> 
> Mornin`.





KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, been A long one for me, I been loading and hauling calves since daylight.


I miss raising cows........... until that kind of work comes along.......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that is a good emoticon.
> 
> Mornin`.


name these posters..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> name these posters..........




Give me a little time to contemplate on this.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> naww, you can come on back, just my head hurts, sinus's draining like a faucet and my dadgummed back is hurting again......... falling apart I tell ya, just plain falling apart!
> 
> quit that, my head hurts enough already!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, been A long one for me, I been loading and hauling calves since daylight.



Morning old one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

I had planned to lay down and rest, but a friend of mine just dropped off 12 dozen ears of peaches and cream, so I guess we will be cutting corn off the cobb for the next 2 hours.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning old one.



What's up Mud  Pack?


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, been A long one for me, I been loading and hauling calves since daylight.



I usually load mine after dark...........and put boots on em facing the opposite direction in which I was loading em....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 sista, you don't haz nuttin to worry 'bout.......... 


KyDawg said:


> I had planned to lay down and rest, but a friend of mine just dropped off 12 dozen ears of peaches and cream, so I guess we will be cutting corn off the cobb for the next 2 hours.


Hey Charlie, check this out, my boss said his wife bought one of these & they really like it!  If I did corn like I used to, I'd be getting me one too!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> I usually load mine after dark...........and put boots on em facing the opposite direction in which I was loading em....


 I don't get it.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I don't get it.........



I think he's talkin about legs.


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I don't get it.........



it was an Andy Griffith Show episode......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he's talkin about legs.


 I thought he was saying he liked boots...........


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he's talkin about legs.





Keebs said:


> I thought he was saying he liked boots...........



y'all two.......don't get these other idjits started....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> it was an Andy Griffith Show episode......


 link?


rydert said:


> y'all two.......don't get these other idjits started....


 who? us? NEVAH!


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> link?
> 
> who? us? NEVAH!



 The Andy Griffith Show: Season 3, Episode 5
The Cow Thief (29 Oct. 1962)


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> it was an Andy Griffith Show episode......


 This one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> The Andy Griffith Show: Season 3, Episode 5
> The Cow Thief (29 Oct. 1962)





Before I die, I guess I should watch an episode of that show.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> The Andy Griffith Show: Season 3, Episode 5
> The Cow Thief (29 Oct. 1962)


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Before I die, I guess I should watch an episode of that show.


 you ain't neva watch Andy????????? shame on you!


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> This one?



yep!!....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> link?
> 
> who? us? NEVAH!



NEVAH!No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Give me a little time to contemplate on this.


waiting..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you ain't neva watch Andy????????? shame on you!





Never have. Come to think of it, never watched a baseball or basketball game from start to finish either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> link?
> 
> who? us? NEVAH!





Nicodemus said:


> Before I die, I guess I should watch an episode of that show.



You're jokin, right


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're jokin, right





Nope.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey....gettin hot outside!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope.



I'm sorry.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry.





Don`t be. I had the best childhood one could hope for. Thousands of acres to play, hunt, and fish on. I actually preferred to read instead of watch TV for the most part.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be. I had the best childhood one could hope for. Thousands of acres to play, hunt, and fish on. I actually preferred to read instead of watch TV for the most part.



I didn't know they had TV back then.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be. I had the best childhood one could hope for. Thousands of acres to play, hunt, and fish on. I actually preferred to read instead of watch TV for the most part.


I'm just glad they play re-runs now during the local news time. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



No No:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> I didn't know they had TV back then.





2 channels. One out of Macon, the other out of Savannah. 

My aunt and uncle lived across the field from us, and she played her TV so loud it would make our ears ring when we went in. You could hear the music from "Days of our Lives" from a half mile off, when it came on. She weren`t gonna miss it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 2 channels. One out of Macon, the other out of Savannah.
> 
> My aunt and uncle lived across the field from us, and she played her TV so loud it would make our ears ring when we went in. You could hear the music from "Days of our Lives" from a half mile off, when it came on. She weren`t gonna miss it.


So you watched Days of our LIves and not Andy Griffith?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 2 channels. One out of Macon, the other out of Savannah.
> 
> My aunt and uncle lived across the field from us, and she played her TV so loud it would make our ears ring when we went in. You could hear the music from "Days of our Lives" from a half mile off, when it came on. She weren`t gonna miss it.



My grandma used to watch that show.  The theme song still bothers me.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Never have. Come to think of it, never watched a baseball or basketball game from start to finish either.


 you tube.......... no commercials, worth your time, I think you'd enjoy them!


Nicodemus said:


> Nope.


poor thing, don't know what your missing!No No:


Jeff C. said:


> Hey....gettin hot outside!


 yeah it is!


Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be. I had the best childhood one could hope for. Thousands of acres to play, hunt, and fish on. I actually preferred to read instead of watch TV for the most part.


You know I stayed outside as much as possible, but watching Andy was a family event!



Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Shugguuummmssssss!!!!!! Hey, did you have your testimony recorded from the other night?  I'd love to see it if you did!


pstrahin said:


> I didn't know they had TV back then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you tube.......... no commercials, worth your time, I think you'd enjoy them!
> 
> poor thing, don't know what your missing!No No:
> 
> ...



I don't think so.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

Country ham and fried eggs, with a big ole slab 'o mater!


----------



## mattech (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Country ham and fried eggs, with a big ole slab 'o mater!



Sounds good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Country ham and fried eggs, with a big ole slab 'o mater!



Daaaaang!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think so.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Country ham and fried eggs, with a big ole slab 'o mater!



Grilled leg quarter from the RR bunch that rented one of our buildings yesterday for a family day, tater salad & another helping of my squash, mater & cucumber marinated in Zesty Italian!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

Off the next 3 days, what to do ??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off the next 3 days, what to do ??








 need suggestions?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> need suggestions?????





whatchagot ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Blueberry pancakes and link sausage.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Never watched TV a lot as a Kid my dad put our first TV together from a kit. It did not even have a cabinent on it. The only chanell we got to start with was channel 2 out of Atlanta, it was a pretty weak signal and there was so much snow on the screen that we had to wear a coat to watch it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Never watched TV a lot as a Kid my dad put our first TV together from a kit. It did not even have a cabinent on it. The only chanell we got to start with was channel 2 out of Atlanta, it was a pretty weak signal and there was so much snow on the screen that we had to wear a coat to watch it.



Ain't nuttin like a good ol black and white hair flick from back in the day, Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

BLT's and corn on the cobb.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> whatchagot ??


 


Jeff C. said:


> Blueberry pancakes and link sausage.





KyDawg said:


> Never watched TV a lot as a Kid my dad put our first TV together from a kit. It did not even have a cabinent on it. The only chanell we got to start with was channel 2 out of Atlanta, it was a pretty weak signal and there was _*so much snow on the screen that we had to wear a coat to watch it.*_





KyDawg said:


> BLT's and corn on the cobb.


I am saving some of the bacon you got for my first BLT!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

I need to do sumpin productive . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to do sumpin productive . .



You could wash and wax your barbed wire fence.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You could wash and wax your barbed wire fence.





That's wimmenz work .


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's wimmenz work .



A new avatar.  First time I saw you wifout da cheekun mask..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to do sumpin productive . .


well snap, ya shoulda told me that First!


KyDawg said:


> You could wash and wax your barbed wire fence.


 good lawd man!


Hooked On Quack said:


> That's wimmenz work .





pstrahin said:


> A new avatar.  First time I saw you wifout da cheekun mask..


 ain't he a hawty?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

AHEM!!!!!!git busy folks!


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=762105


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> AHEM!!!!!!git busy folks!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=762105



I done did.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I done did.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to do sumpin productive . .



Get yo drank on


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to do sumpin productive . .



you could eat some twinkies.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to do sumpin productive . .



I thought you hired people to do productive stuff


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought you hired people to do productive stuff


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2013)

The pub, chicken wings and cheese sticks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Get yo drank on









mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought you hired people to do productive stuff





Yard crew came da udder day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you watched Days of our LIves and not Andy Griffith?





Didn`t watch but we dang sure had to listen to it! So did the turpentiners, field hands, and anybody else unless they was on an unmuffled tractor.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2013)

Whats all the hubub....bub?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Whats all the hubub....bub?



It's all you.....Bub.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's all you.....Bub.



 HOWYOUDOIN?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2013)

Break...one-nine for a radio check.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Break...one-nine for a radio check.



'Moan back breaker . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Break...one-nine for a radio check.


 careful, smoky is out & wall to wall & tree top tall!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moan back breaker . . .


 what's yo 20?


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Got the corn done, pops?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2013)

The corn is in the freezer and the cows are at the livestock sale.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> careful, smoky is out & wall to wall & tree top tall!
> 
> what's yo 20?





KLB1684-"Slingshot", out of here.

Catch me, if you can...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> KLB1684-"Slingshot", out of here.
> 
> Catch me, if you can...





SMD 6969  Mesohonnay . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SMD 6969  Mesohonnay . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SMD 6969  Mesohonnay . . .





As old as you and me are, and all that them hard whisky dranks, how do we even remember this stuff??   


My other handle was "Firehunter".


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Whaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The corn is in the freezer and the cows are at the livestock sale.





Nicodemus said:


> KLB1684-"Slingshot", out of here.
> 
> Catch me, if you can...


 "LilSista", no numbers, I hijacked any cb I was near......


Hooked On Quack said:


> SMD 6969  Mesohonnay . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa???




That be a good note to leave on............... now where'd Mud get off to, too, two...................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> "LilSista", no numbers, I hijacked any cb I was near......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's already on the flip side LilSista

submarine, out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, it feels good to get butt nekkid and just dive off into the pool.  Bar of soap and a razor,  stoopid lab ate my soap.


First time I've been in the pool all year, Dawn couldn't stand it, and JUST had to join me . . . hehe


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

you know not to drop the soap 


mebbe ya do a lil fishin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>





Just a lil bit slow are we ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hey, at least I wasn't a pilot on the Aisian Airlines . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just a lil bit slow are we ??



mebbe, but least he udderstood


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, it feels good to get butt nekkid and just dive off into the pool.  Bar of soap and a razor,  stoopid lab ate my soap.
> 
> 
> First time I've been in the pool all year, Dawn couldn't stand it, and JUST had to join me . . . hehe



You got yo floaties on?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just a lil bit slow are we ??





Them ice cold Coors are tellin` on me...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2013)

Im so ready fer fall


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2013)

good ol frosty mornin, leafs changing, acorns on the ground....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

blood






HUSH


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> blood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay...........


----------



## Self! (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, it feels good to get butt nekkid and just dive off into the pool.  Bar of soap and a razor,  stoopid lab ate my soap.
> 
> 
> First time I've been in the pool all year, Dawn couldn't stand it, and JUST had to join me . . . hehe



Nope. Never eva getting in that pool again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr, it's raining AGAIN!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr, it's raining AGAIN!!!



Lookin like it here.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 17, 2013)

Muggy and buggy IMBY!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im so ready fer fall





blood on the ground said:


> good ol frosty mornin, leafs changing, acorns on the ground....



  


Bad Blood, BAD!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin like it here.



Stormed here for about 5 minutes. 

Stopped.

Hot and muggy now. 

I HATE summer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Stormed here for about 5 minutes.
> 
> Stopped.
> 
> ...



Never did rain here, thankfully. Come on Fall!


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2013)

The cow and flat rock been going on about 2hrs. here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> The cow and flat rock been going on about 2hrs. here.



Y'all can have it. Swamped down here.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

well we seen a tick of rain the last 2 days, but nothin like it was doin


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2013)

Anybody that wants to come shoot  skeet here at the house is more than welcome to come...shoot me a pm..no charge


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bad Blood, BAD!



 what, you know you would love to get up in the morning and have a low in the mid 30's


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> Anybody that wants to come shoot  skeet here at the house is more than welcome to come...shoot me a pm..no charge


That's mighty nice of you rydert. I'll probably never take you up on it, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2013)

rain again


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

Im headed to bed, light rain off an on here in paulding tonight ....counting down the days til fall!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2013)

It rained a lot last night. Every time I reset the clocks we lost power again and it happened three times.  

Well it is a 





I will start with


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

wellyeahitrainedsomemore


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2013)

word up


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2013)

Donuts an chocolate milk, its whats for dinner.

Work was steady but good .... Hows yall are tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Donuts an chocolate milk, its whats for dinner.
> 
> Work was steady but good .... Hows yall are tonight?



tonight????


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tonight????



Its my night ... bout to get my sleep in. Over-night shift makes everything backwards of course.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2013)

Good morning, sausage bisquit wif mustard and a Dr. Pepper. Its whats for breakfast.  Its Friday eve


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, I am still vacationing in Florida.  My morning golf game is not happening this morning due to rain showers.     Looks like the rain may stick around most all day today.  Time to utilize Plan B.

Word on the street down here is that Florida is not the same NOW after Keebs and the "Killer D's" made their recent visit.  Something tells me that they had a great time though. 

Hope all of you have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2013)

Thirsty Thursday & Friday Eve, all in one........... Kewl Dude!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thirsty Thursday & Friday Eve, all in one........... Kewl Dude!



I could see ya'lls lightning show last night from my house.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I could see ya'lls lightning show last night from my house.


I didn't see any lightening, but good-goobly, that thunder was something else!  Let's put it this way, the creek is running again & my pond is "to the top"!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2013)

It is sunny here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Mernin....finally rained here last night. Thankfully all the grass is cut except for 1 area of pasture, but some of the lawn will need it again in a couple of days as it was cut between all the rain at different times


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Morning Youngins, hot and dry here today.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

cloudy here


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2013)

Still sunny here and re-dirt is shooting skeet at his house.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thank you



No problem at all.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins, hot and dry here today.



where is 10-200 with his report I wonder


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Still sunny here and re-dirt is shooting skeet at his house.



that boy gonna kill a winder


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

Wonder if rye-dirt shoots skeet with his speedos on?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if rye-dirt shoots skeet with his speedos on?



You know he does


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2013)

I had to put one of my mud ducks down yesterday and bury it. Stupid dog i think dug under the gate and mauled it up.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I had to put one of my mud ducks down yesterday and bury it. Stupid dog i think dug under the gate and mauled it up.


 only lost one myself, but tw'ernt nuttin left, it just *disappeared*......... but they luvs the water & are coming to you when you go "ducky, ducky, ducky"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Tryin to figger out whether I should cut any grass today, or not. I can hear it growing and it's giggling at me. 

Gotta work the next 2 days (long hrs.) and then go pickup up the Jag which will be about a 13-14 hr round trip on Sunday.

By then, it will be  at me.


----------



## rydert (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if rye-dirt shoots skeet with his speedos on?





hdm03 said:


> You know he does





I don't wear no speedo when I shoot......there would be no where to hang my shell bag........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey dert, where are you located ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey dert, where are you located ???



Says, ( - )


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Says, ( - )


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Says, ( - )





I don't know where that is ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2013)

Chuck wagon sandwich and fries


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh HEY


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like it's PBJ kind of day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't know where that is ??



Probly ain't too far from me.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 18, 2013)

Boston Bomber on Rolling Stone leads me to photo of dead bomber. That leads me to a crime scene Google search which finds the Jodi Arias photos.

Sweet baby Jesus that woman is psycho. 


What's for lunch?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh HEY



Hey, Mudro....I mean, Your Majesty!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's PBJ kind of day.



Wassup Jeff.  Had bologna and cheese wif light mayo.


----------



## rydert (Jul 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh HEY



hay mud.......was you trying?







I know you was......


----------



## rydert (Jul 18, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Wassup Jeff.  Had bologna and cheese wif light mayo.



what?....no MUSTARD


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Wassup Jeff.  Had bologna and cheese wif light mayo.



Afternoon, P. Like T.P. said, cain't hide money.



rydert said:


> hay mud.......was you trying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That rascal!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

Whats up kids? 2nd shift sux


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Whats up kids? 2nd shift sux


2nd shift? heck rat now, any shift does.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2013)

Day 2 off work, still nuttin accomplished.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


Quittin Time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> Quittin Time.



Tomorrow is My Friday too,to, two, but it aint quittin time yet


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

rydert said:


> what?....no MUSTARD



The only mustard was grey poo pon and I jus caint do it.



Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, P. Like T.P. said, cain't hide money.



I splurge once a week.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 2 off work, still nuttin accomplished.



Go shoot some skeet with re-durt


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 2 off work, still nuttin accomplished.


GITbizzy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> Quittin Time.





mudracing101 said:


> Tomorrow is My Friday too,to, two, but it aint quittin time yet


mine two, to, too and mine neither........ 


pstrahin said:


> I purge once a week.


 TMI Dude, TMI!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 2nd shift? heck rat now, any shift does.........



get back to the beach women.... this here thread is fer the werkin menz an wimmenz of the werld


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> GITbizzy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





When ya gotta go, ya gotta go.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> get back to the beach women.... this here thread is fer the werkin menz an wimmenz of the werld


 I wish I could......... big sis is going back next week....... "hosting" a couple of her daughters & their families......... both with little ones........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> When ya gotta go, ya gotta go.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> When ya gotta go, ya gotta go.


heeeey Phil!!!! 


Keebs said:


> I wish I could......... big sis is going back next week....... "hosting" a couple of her daughters & their families......... both with little ones........



you better stock up on adult drankin stuff for you an some nigh time meds for them youngans or you will go out uf yer mine


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> heeeey Phil!!!!
> 
> 
> you better stock up on adult drankin stuff for you an some nigh time meds for them youngans or you will go out uf yer mine


No No: Ain't no way I'd go now with little'uns, I ain't got enough patience any more!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: Ain't no way I'd go now with little'uns, I ain't got enough patience any more!



mean spirited women  we was all little'uns at one time .... thank of them little foots inda sand.....an all the screamin over toys an whatnot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Go shoot some skeet with re-durt






I would, but dirthole won't tell me where he be staying?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> where is 10-200 with his report I wonder



Sorry I was late with the report, Hankus. 

Low 90's and partly sunny and slight breeze in Franklin Co USA.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 2 off work, still nuttin accomplished.



I still got lots of boxes that need unpacking!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> heeeey Phil!!!!
> 
> 
> you better stock up on adult drankin stuff for you an some nigh time meds for them youngans or you will go out uf yer mine



How you doin Blood?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I still got lots of boxes that need unpacking!





Will work for alcohol . . .  Naw, you've got that OCD thang goin on, you'd  me the first 5 minutes I was there . . .


----------



## rydert (Jul 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Go shoot some skeet with re-durt





Hooked On Quack said:


> I would, but dirthole won't tell me where he be staying?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mean spirited women  we was all little'uns at one time .... thank of them little foots inda sand.....an all the screamin over toys an whatnot!


My ears were younger once too, they can't put up with all that rackett NO mo!  And I ain't gotta!No No:


Crickett said:


> I still got lots of boxes that need unpacking!


That's it, put him to work!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Will work for alcohol . . .  Naw, you've got that OCD thang goin on, you'd  me the first 5 minutes I was there . . .


true that!


rydert said:


>


you tease you!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

What is it like around Conyers?  Any ya'll know?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> What is it like around Conyers?  Any ya'll know?



In terms of what?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In terms of what?



Living there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> What is it like around Conyers?  Any ya'll know?



Let's put it this way, last time I was there I walked into a eastern run convenience store and they didn't have any coffee at about 3am in the morning. Went to a Waffle House to get a cup and they didn have any. She said it'll only take 5 mins, so we waited on it, when it was done and she went to pour us a cup they didn have any GO cups.....if that tells you anything


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank I'll go lay out in the pool with my swimmies on and wait on one dem drone thangs to fly ova . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Whewwwww!! What a good lil work out. Just cut da grass Jag style wiff da pushmower. Well, self propelled, but you still gotta keep up wid it and snatch it around.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's put it this way, last time I was there I walked into a eastern run convenience store and they didn't have any coffee at about 3am in the morning. Went to a Waffle House to get a cup and they didn have any. She said it'll only take 5 mins, so we waited on it, when it was done and she went to pour us a cup they didn have any GO cups.....if that tells you anything



I understand..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll go lay out in the pool with my swimmies on and wait on one dem drone thangs to fly ova . . .


onmyway!


Jeff C. said:


> Whewwwww!! What a good lil work out. Just cut da grass Jag style wiff da pushmower. Well, self propelled, but you still gotta keep up wid it and snatch it around.


goodlawdman!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll go lay out in the pool with my swimmies on and wait on one dem drone thangs to fly ova . . .



caution will robinson 

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/07/...with-still-active-small-self-destruct-charge/


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> onmyway!
> 
> goodlawdman!



Needed the excercise  my legs is wore out though. And today is my Sunday, gotta pull about a 12hr tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> caution will robinson
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/07/...with-still-active-small-self-destruct-charge/





I'll take my chances . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> How you doin Blood?


hangin like a hair in a biskit 


Keebs said:


> My ears were younger once too, they can't put up with all that rackett NO mo!  And I ain't gotta!No No:
> 
> That's it, put him to work!
> 
> ...


aaaaaahhhhhh give it a shot 


pstrahin said:


> What is it like around Conyers?  Any ya'll know?



fine ifin yer just werkin there... but you will need to travel on out I-kweeny a poke ta get back in the country side of life! east side of GA is very nice IMO


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

Deal uf the day.....I just bought a 2wd CowuSockee 4 wheeler for a 100$(with the title)  and it runs and dont look to bad eitha! feller I work with needin some quick cash....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Deal uf the day.....I just bought a 2wd CowuSockee 4 wheeler for a 100$(with the title)  and it runs and dont look to bad eitha! feller I work with needin some quick cash....


THIEF!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> THIEF!!!!!!



Highway robbery.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Deal uf the day.....I just bought a 2wd CowuSockee 4 wheeler for a 100$(with the title)  and it runs and dont look to bad eitha! feller I work with needin some quick cash....



Does he have any more need for cash and other deals?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> THIEF!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Highway robbery.



He named the price! I just sealed the deal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Highway robbery.



More like off road robbery.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> More like off road robbery.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

yall dont be haters


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does he have any more need for cash and other deals?


Yeah, does he?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, does he?



let me check


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2013)

This time next week my fat booty will be in New Braunfels, TX for my vacation.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> This time next week my fat booty will be in New Braunfels, TX for my vacation.



let us know ifin you see any cowboy hats....nkay


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> let us know ifin you see any cowboy hats....nkay


I'll take pictures


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> This time next week my fat booty will be in New Braunfels, TX for my vacation.



Evening Mr kracker, sounds like a fun vacation.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr kracker, sounds like a fun vacation.



long as he don't get lit up like a Roman Candle an fergit it all he'll be good


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will work for alcohol . . .  Naw, you've got that OCD thang goin on, you'd  me the first 5 minutes I was there . . .



 so what's wrong with a little  I gotta make sure it's done right!


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr kracker, sounds like a fun vacation.





Hankus said:


> long as he don't get lit up like a Roman Candle an fergit it all he'll be good


Thank you Mr. Dawg, not looking forward to the 17 hr drive, but I really need to get away for a few days. Got my VIP tickets to the music festival, so I'm a happy boy.

Hankus, I just need to remember it's a marathon and not a sprint! I've been keeping my liver on a light workout schedule lately, hopefully it'll be ready by then.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2013)

The crickets are singing a sweet good night song tonight! ....hint, im out!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mornin...got to hit it early today. TGIF


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone needing coffee it is brewed and ready


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2013)

yep


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2013)

A few donuts and a quart of chocolate milk for dinner again tonight...Home sweet home at last.


Hows yall is?


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

my head hurts...............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2013)

slip said:


> A few donuts and a quart of chocolate milk for dinner again tonight...Home sweet home at last.
> 
> 
> Hows yall is?



kk or dd?   glazed or with toppings?  details, we need details.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Deal uf the day.....I just bought a 2wd CowuSockee 4 wheeler for a 100$(with the title)  and it runs and dont look to bad eitha! feller I work with needin some quick cash....


You need any quick cash???


kracker said:


> This time next week my fat booty will be in New Braunfels, TX for my vacation.





slip said:


> A few donuts and a quart of chocolate milk for dinner again tonight...Home sweet home at last.
> 
> 
> Hows yall is?


 I ain't used to you being out all night, not *real* sure I likes it!


rydert said:


> my head hurts...............


 mine too, dadgummed sinus's!


gobbleinwoods said:


> kk or dd?   glazed or with toppings?  details, we need details.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2013)

GOOD MORNING ITS FRIDAYOooops sorry Dirt didnt mean to yell so loud.  Gonna cut out prob. at lunch today but its for a funeral so i guess it doesnt count. Lost an Aunt recently, prayers for the family, but i'm gonna be positive, she's in a better place Oh, did i mention its














FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

you don't pay attention to people's posts what so ever, do you??? 
sorry for you loss, but I agree, much better place to be and I ain't ashamed to say, I have no qualms about going whenever He decides to call me home!


mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING ITS FRIDAYOooops sorry Dirt didnt mean to yell so loud.  Gonna cut out prob. at lunch today but its for a funeral so i guess it doesnt count. Lost an Aunt recently, prayers for the family, but i'm gonna be positive, she's in a better place Oh, did i mention its
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> my head hurts...............



He dirty-dert; my eyes are hurtin' from looking at yo nasty feets


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mornin Peeps. 


 <-------- Banana/pineapple bread and BLACK coffee.


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He dirty-dert; my eyes are hurtin' from looking at yo nasty feets



how you looking at my feets?......you peepin in my winder or sumptin?..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> how you looking at my feets?......you peepin in my winder or sumptin?..........



I'm about to climb through this winder.....it's gettin' hawt out here


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunny and hazy in Franklin Co, USA. Possible afternoon thundershowers.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2013)

All clear and sunny for now in Carroll Co.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He dirty-dert; my eyes are hurtin' from looking at yo nasty feets



You got OCD bout  clean feets


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You got OCD bout  clean feets



I heard him say one time he just don't like krusty feets.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dont nobody like krusty toes


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont nobody like krusty toes


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2013)

I think I am willing to bet that Shi-tzu's are the dumbest bread of dogs there is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2013)

mattech said:


> I think I am willing to bet that Shi-tzu's are the dumbest bread of dogs there is.



I've got a boxer that  will give em a run for their money.


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2013)

:





mudracing101 said:


> I've got a boxer that  will give em a run for their money.



My daughter and I just gave ours a bath. After she gets dried off she runs around with the side of her head againts the ground for ten minutes. Then she jumps on the couch and starts to roll on her back shaking back and forth, like she is scratching her back. She shakes herself off the couch, jumps back up and repeats this whole step about five times back to back. You would think she would realize the second time that she will fall.


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

mattech said:


> :
> 
> My daughter and I just gave ours a bath. After she gets dried off she runs around with the side of her head againts the ground for ten minutes. Then she jumps on the couch and starts to roll on her back shaking back and forth, like she is scratching her back. She shakes herself off the couch, jumps back up and repeats this whole step about five times back to back. You would think she would realize the second time that she will fall.



careful........don't let her break her other leg


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> careful........don't let her break her other leg



If she brakes another leg, then she has set her fate. I just cant bring myself to shell that much money again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2013)

Lunch, later ya'll. Have a good weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

Friday afternoon youngins.


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2013)

Got a appt with the chiropractor . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch, later ya'll. Have a good weekend.


u not come back??????


KyDawg said:


> Friday afternoon youngins.


 well Hi there!


rydert said:


> thank you


your mighty welcome!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

Aaahhhsoooo, flied lice, cheeky weengs, cheekun on a tick, eglo wiff wasabi & beef & brokki!  I hope I said it like Wobert Woo does!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> thank you



Don't mention it


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

WOWZA, first big swirl of wasabi, felt it all the way thru my head!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Don't mention it


 I done did, now what?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I done did, now what?



Just act like it never happened


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Just act like it never happened


gotcha!


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

Mtn Dew and Cheetos...........


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> thank you



You welcome, I owed you one anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

I am hungry, and to lazy to look in the fridge.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am hungry, and to lazy to look in the fridge.


I got a couple of wangs I don't think I'm gonna be able to handle, you want them?


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

hdm03.......where are you?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

i am thirsty


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

neva mind.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

crap


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> crap







idjit..............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> hdm03.......where are you?



Tryin' to find yo house so we can shoot skeet


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Tryin' to find yo house so we can shoot skeet



I done sent you directions..............and a bonus video


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I got a couple of wangs I don't think I'm gonna be able to handle, you want them?



Yes that would be nice, what is for dessert?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes that would be nice, what is for dessert?


choc. covered donut????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> I done sent you directions..............and a bonus video


 You prwomised me you burned that video!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> choc. covered donut????



Ice the cooler down I am on my way.


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You prwomised me you burned that video!!!!!!



...............I always promise dat


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ice the cooler down I am on my way.





rydert said:


> ...............I always promise dat


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2013)

Folks, I hope all of you have a really good weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I hope all of you have a really good weekend.


 to you & da Redhead too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2013)

Happy friday children, its my last of 14 straight!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I hope all of you have a really good weekend.



You to, two too; sir!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy friday children, its my last of 14 straight!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

one mo hour to go


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I hope all of you have a really good weekend.


Same to ya


Keebs said:


> to you & da Redhead too!


And you


blood on the ground said:


> Happy friday children, its my last of 14 straight!


And u 


hdm03 said:


> You to, two too; sir!


and ewe 

QUITTIN TIME!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2013)

Just got back from the chiropractor and having to ice my back.


This dood is HUGE, about 6'6", 350lbs.  He popped my back so hard I 'bout crapped my pants.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got back from the chiropractor and having to ice my back.
> 
> 
> This dood is HUGE, about 6'6", 350lbs.  He popped my back so hard I 'bout crapped my pants.


No No: you need to come see my chiro, he uses the "clicker" method, only does a manual adjustment if it's really needed....... great relief without the "ouchie" from a "snatch & crack"!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got back from the chiropractor and having to ice my back.
> 
> 
> This dood is HUGE, about 6'6", 350lbs.  He popped my back so hard I 'bout crapped my pants.



pants?  is that because you had you  sling on?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got back from the chiropractor and having to ice my back.
> 
> 
> This dood is HUGE, about 6'6", 350lbs.  He popped my back so hard I 'bout crapped my pants.



Dear lord.......sooooo much can be said..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got back from the chiropractor and having to ice my back.
> 
> 
> This dood is HUGE, about 6'6", 350lbs.  He popped my back so hard I 'bout crapped my pants.



yep, I was uujustid by an X NFL player last week! she hurt me bad an then asked me if i feel any better... i lied to her and said yes just so i could leave without anymore damage being done!
my teeth are stained orange due to all the advil i keep eating!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: you need to come see my chiro, he uses the "clicker" method, only does a manual adjustment if it's really needed....... great relief without the "ouchie" from a "snatch & crack"!




He does use the "clicker thangamajig", but back's been out of whack for a long time, can't hardly walk, or stand for long before my left foot and leg start going numb.  It hurt soooooooooo good when he popped it !! 





hdm03 said:


> Dear lord.......sooooo much can be said..........








Last time he gave me an adjustment I pooted . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He does use the "clicker thangamajig", but back's been out of whack for a long time, can't hardly walk, or stand for long before my left foot and leg start going numb.  It hurt soooooooooo good when he popped it !!


  don't wait so long, next time, idjit!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dear lord.......sooooo much can be said..........



Yep


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

~Ghetto Word of the Day~
*Omelet*
as in:

"I should've busted yo butt for dat, but omelet you slide dis time!"


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep


Hey, hey, Hey!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey, hey, Hey!


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey, hey, Hey!


we're the monkees


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> we're the monkees


No No:nawww, that started at the first keebsmudfest........... when we couldn't find each other, we'd just go "Heeey, Heeey, Hey!"


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:nawww, that started at the first keebsmudfest........... when we couldn't find each other, we'd just go "Heeey, Heeey, Hey!"


Gotcha, I never know the cool kids lingo.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> Gotcha, I never know the cool kids lingo.


Make your plans for next March, we'll teach ya!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> Gotcha, I never know the cool kids lingo.





Keebs said:


> Make your plans for next March, we'll teach ya!


wait, you mean we're the cool kids NOW???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wait, you mean we're the cool kids NOW???





Cool kids be rockin' da pank Polo !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2013)

Armour Vienna Sausage/ Salchichas De Vienna....Original


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool kids be rockin' da pank Polo !!!!





blood on the ground said:


> Armour Vienna Sausage/ Salchichas De Vienna....Original




Ok, I guess I'll mosey on outta heah since Mud done left me!
Ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I guess I'll mosey on outta heah since Mud done left me!
> Ya'll have a great weekend!



See ya keebolishas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2013)

Okay, time for a drank, no longer feel nauseas after the chiro visit.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> kk or dd?   glazed or with toppings?  details, we need details.


KK glazed. 


Keebs said:


> I ain't used to you being out all night, not *real* sure I likes it!



So far im liking it. I got used to the hours real quick and the work load is decent (for now), the people I work with are real cool and the bosses are real lenient. Everybody walks around with the radio on their cell phones all night.

So far so good. But man crazy people do crazy things late at night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2013)

slip said:


> KK glazed.
> 
> 
> So far im liking it. I got used to the hours real quick and the work load is decent (for now), the people I work with are real cool and the bosses are real lenient. Everybody walks around with the radio on their cell phones all night.
> ...





I'd much rather work nights than days, cooler, and nobody messin wit ya !!!


Get you some heavy black material to hang over your bedroom windows, and a square box fan running on high to drown out any noise.  Trust me, it works !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2013)

Where'd dert go ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd dert go ???





Enjoyed talkin' to ya yesterday bro, we'll definetly get together soon !!


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd much rather work nights than days, cooler, and nobody messin wit ya !!!
> 
> 
> Get you some heavy black material to hang over your bedroom windows, and a square box fan running on high to drown out any noise.  Trust me, it works !!!



I put up a real thick blanket over the winder on the first day. Looks ghetto but works great ... box fan is next.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2013)

slip said:


> I put up a real thick blanket over the winder on the first day. Looks ghetto but works great ... box fan is next.





Anybody that comes into our bedroom wants to know if a Vampire lives there !!!   Gotta do whatcha gotta do lil bro !!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Enjoyed talkin' to ya yesterday bro, we'll definetly get together soon !!



Same here.....small world ain't it?.....as far as da getting together.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2013)

Hot today aint it......naaaaa


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

Kinda quiet in here.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2013)

It is Friday night though.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2013)

to quote the Duke

"AND I AM NOT INTOXICATED 


yet"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> to quote the Duke
> 
> "AND I AM NOT INTOXICATED
> 
> ...


Rooster Cogburn..


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> to quote the Duke
> 
> "AND I AM NOT INTOXICATED
> 
> ...


That's ya own fault.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2013)

one more hr and I will be partakin in some sammiches in the can! crome can with perdy mountains painted on it!

mid 40's in north paulding as we speak, very nice out!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Morning youngins down in Georgia.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2013)

I do believe it is the weekend





Get those eyes open and make it a good day


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rooster Cogburn..



Mclintock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2013)

My weekend to work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work.


Well?


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2013)

Tonight is a double truck night and im OFF!!! Sunday is a no truck night and I work.


Talk about LUCKY.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Tonight is a double truck night and im OFF!!! Sunday is a no truck night and I work.
> 
> 
> Talk about LUCKY.


Truck, Truck, GOOSE!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Truck, Truck, GOOSE!!!



6 pallets of dry dog food tonight man. On top of 3 pallets of boxed pet stuff. That's normal ... so I don't even wanna see a double truck night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2013)

slip said:


> 6 pallets of dry dog food tonight man. On top of 3 pallets of boxed pet stuff. That's normal ... so I don't even wanna see a double truck night.



9 pallets.  Is that all?  What did you do after the first hour?


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 9 pallets.  Is that all?  What did you do after the first hour?



Zone zone and zone again. People have a freaking field day with the cans/packs of dog and cat food and the OTC pet med stuff. I mean a freaking field day. Two people could work a 12 hour shift zoning that stuff and still not have it 100% in the end. 

Oh, and restack everything that there wasn't room for and return it to the back. We had one pallet of over stock that was atleast 9 feet tall. It wouldn't fit through the double doors to the back. I have a pic on my phone if I can blur my coworkers face ill post it.


Whats really great, is the someone pokes a whole in the top of one of the wet dog food packs and hides its wayyyy In the back, it sits and foments.... Worse than the trash cans of fish heads in the summer sun on the docks when I lived in FLA.


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2013)

One of three pallets that went back.
Dude is tall, too..Standing right beside it, not a fish trick.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Zone zone and zone again. People have a freaking field day with the cans/packs of dog and cat food and the OTC pet med stuff. I mean a freaking field day. Two people could work a 12 hour shift zoning that stuff and still not have it 100% in the end.
> 
> Oh, and restack everything that there wasn't room for and return it to the back. We had one pallet of over stock that was atleast 9 feet tall. It wouldn't fit through the double doors to the back. I have a pic on my phone if I can blur my coworkers face ill post it.
> 
> ...



I hate when that happens!


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2013)

Ferments*

Stoopid cpell khecker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Ferments*
> 
> Stoopid cpell khecker


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 20, 2013)

Well it sure is good to be back home again.  Tried to sleep a few hours last night but couldn't so I left really early this morning from Kissimmee, Florida and after driving 440 miles home, I am one tired puppy.  I am still seeing tail-lights, head-lights and several blue lights in my mind.  I feel like an alarm clock that is winding down so I think that a few hours of sleep are heading my way fast. 

Sure hope that everyone played nicely and nobody got banned while I was vacationing and playing some golf.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2013)

Fertilizing lawns is so much fun.....i cant think of anything else i would rather be doing!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2013)

On Call weekends always make me sad. Slept late, its raining, and can't do nothing except clean up the house before the cleaning lady comes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> On Call weekends always make me sad. Slept late, its raining, and can't do nothing except clean up the house before the cleaning lady comes.





That'd be 'bout like me cutting the yard before the yard crew arrived . . . ain't gonna happen.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That'd be 'bout like me cutting the yard before the yard crew arrived . . . ain't gonna happen.



Like getting your wife to trim your hair before you go to the barber shop.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Like getting your wife to trim your hair before you go to the barber shop.





My wife's a hairstylist and has been cutting my hair for 25 years . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife's a hairstylist and has been cutting my hair for 25 years . . .





Same here, except I only get a haircut when I need one.


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe shouldn't be using a chainsaw after being up the last 21 hours .... But hey, I got paid $20 to cut out one stump.


----------



## Self! (Jul 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Same here, except I only get a haircut when I need one.




Its about that time....Nic vs. Quack in Nekked Twista. No  holds barred, loser gets the hair cut of winners choice.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Same here, except I only get a haircut when I need one.



It was a little late, but I jut got my summer haircut.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It was a little late, but I jut got my summer haircut.





Got a trim about 5 years ago. Near as I can remember.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2013)

Otis said:


> Its about that time....Nic vs. Quack in Nekked Twista. No  holds barred, loser gets the hair cut of winners choice.





Git!!


----------



## Self! (Jul 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Git!!



No No: You didn't say the magic word.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Git!!





Otis said:


> No No: You didn't say the magic word.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2013)

Otis said:


> No No: You didn't say the magic word.



filmateleven


----------



## Self! (Jul 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





My money is on you sport, just pull her hair.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Where would one get tickets to see this twista contest?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where would one get tickets to see this twista contest?



Sold under the counter when Keebs has to run the concession stand.


----------



## Self! (Jul 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where would one get tickets to see this twista contest?




Time and place to be determined. Quack is having to come out of retirement and needs time to train. Nic on the other hand has to harvest his roses for his home made perfume la knockout scent that has become his trademark.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2013)

Dang, it ain't safe in the Freshwater Fishing forum .  And just think, duck season is just around the corner . .


----------



## Self! (Jul 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, it ain't safe in the Freshwater Fishing forum .  And just think, duck season is just around the corner . .



Link?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2013)

Otis said:


> No No: You didn't say the magic word.





Gimme a minute. I`ll be right back...


----------



## Self! (Jul 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Gimme a minute. I`ll be right back...




Don't bring a knife to a gun fight No No: You just might get a haircut


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work.



Quack your avatar is too funny!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2013)

marathon John Wayne an keystonr


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2013)

Yawn, stretch, scratch if you need to; it is Sunday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yawn, stretch, scratch if you need to; it is Sunday



I'll take a BIG cup to go, thanks. Going to get the Jag back from Grandpa near Paducah.


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2013)

WHY do i have to be up at 6:30 on a off day....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2013)

Today's my Friday !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2013)

slip said:


> WHY do i have to be up at 6:30 on a off day....


I give up. Why?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you fellow drivelers.

Finally had a good nights sleep after getting home yesterday.    Got to go up to the country this morning and check on things up there.  I sure hope all of the rain didn't wash everything away during the past month.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 21, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Finally had a good nights sleep after getting home yesterday.    Got to go up to the country this morning and check on things up there.  I sure hope all of the rain didn't wash everything away during the past month.



Welcome back Eagle Eye!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I give up. Why?



When you find out, lemme know. Cant go back to sleep.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Jul 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





kracker said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2013)

Our work dog doesn't seem to be feeling well, he's been laying around on his pillow  for 3 days now.  Normally he follows us where ever we go ???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Our work dog doesn't seem to be feeling well, he's been laying around on his pillow  for 3 days now.  Normally he follows us where ever we go ???



ya gotta get him drunk  He's depressed, all he does is work.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Sunday afternoon youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ya gotta get him drunk  He's depressed, all he does is work.






I'll have to run that one past da boss !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

its rainin............cain dance..........keep drinkin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2013)

30 minutes ago it was windy and cloudy.....
20 minutes ago it was pouring rain....
10 minutes ago it quit raining
Now the sun is out and its hot.
Can't wait to see what happens next...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 30 minutes ago it was windy and cloudy.....
> 20 minutes ago it was pouring rain....
> 10 minutes ago it quit raining
> Now the sun is out and its hot.
> Can't wait to see what happens next...



hail


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hail



I'm thinking clouds and rain..... just like every day for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking clouds and rain..... just like every day for the last 4 weeks.



yeah, in recent memory I cain remember a day it didnt at least sprinkle


----------



## fishbait (Jul 21, 2013)

Bugsy's compooter died.  


She


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2013)

Dave and busters would be a great place to hang out if I was the crowd lovin kind! Screaming kids with drunk parents make for a great Sunday afternoon! Im so glad im not trimming shooting lanes and hanging stands right now....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2013)

fishbait said:


> Bugsy's compooter died.
> 
> 
> She



Yeah, you better run and get her a new one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2013)

Yea, me too. Tired of all this rain.

Right now I`m so full of figs and ants, I`m about to bust.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Got a big ole pot of seafood gumbo in the works:
Got skrimp, crab bodies, red snapper, andouille sausage, okra, bacon, trinity, and a couple of leftover italian sausages that i shredded and fried. Gonna eat good tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2013)

fishbait said:


> Bugsy's compooter died.
> 
> 
> She











rhbama3 said:


> Got a big ole pot of seafood gumbo in the works:
> Got skrimp, crab bodies, red snapper, andouille sausage, okra, bacon, trinity, and a couple of leftover italian sausages that i shredded and fried. Gonna eat good tonight!





Gonna hafta try that sometime.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a big ole pot of seafood gumbo in the works:
> Got skrimp, crab bodies, red snapper, andouille sausage, okra, bacon, trinity, and a couple of leftover italian sausages that i shredded and fried. Gonna eat good tonight!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a big ole pot of seafood gumbo in the works:
> Got skrimp, crab bodies, red snapper, andouille sausage, okra, bacon, trinity, and a couple of leftover italian sausages that i shredded and fried. Gonna eat good tonight!



Can't even think about food tonight. Went to the club this weekend to do some work and put out cameras. We had an awesome BBQ last night. Still stuffed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Can't even think about food tonight. Went to the club this weekend to do some work and put out cameras. We had an awesome BBQ last night. Still stuffed.



I keep trying to work up the nerve to go to the lease and see how far Plum Creek has clearcut so far this summer. All my stands and feeders are at camp to avoid being destroyed as the trees fall. Can't help but think that the rains will have them behind schedule. 

Supper was outstanding. Fried flounder nuggets, fried shrimp, and seafood gumbo over rice. Bubbette is leaving tomorrow for colorado so got packing to do tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2013)

Back home from Paducah with the Jag!!!  He is Happy happy happy too!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2013)

Welcome home Jag.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Back home from Paducah with the Jag!!!  He is Happy happy happy too!


Did he ask about his mower?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey there hi there yo there !!!! Drive by post !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

Evening youngins down in The State.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2013)

d
r
u
n
k


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> d
> r
> u
> n
> k


Which way?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 22, 2013)

Happy Monday Morning to all of you.

Welcome Home Jag !!!

It sure is tough getting out of bed this Monday Morning but it is time to get my tail out of bed and get back to work to try to make some money to pay for my golfing vacation.  

Went up to the country yesterday to check on things and pull the cards etc. There was standing water everywhere and dang if it didn't come another frog-strangler rain while I was out there.  I was slipping, sliding, and spinning mud all over and I sure thought that I would never make it back to the gate.  Crazy thing is that when I left in the pouring rain, I drove only about 1-1/2 miles and it had never rained a drop and the sun was shining bright all the way home.  







Nautical Son said:


> Hey there hi there yo there !!!! Drive by post !!!!




Now to get serious....I saw this post up above and just seeing that avatar surely did improve the scenery in here.  Sure wish that all of the Wow's here would jump in here more often and help to spice up this place.  It has been really stale lately.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2013)

Monday moaning


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2013)

musta been a goodun, cause I'm thinkin its gonna take 2 days to recover


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2013)

Morning, It my Monday.  Countdown the the weekend has begun. 5.....


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2013)

Sup peoples.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Welcome home Jag.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he ask about his mower?



No, but he gave a good look over as soon as he got out of the car. 

Mornin folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2013)

howdy folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2013)

mernin kids....day shiftin it for a couple of weeks


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2013)

Mornin`. What a way to start it too.


----------



## rydert (Jul 22, 2013)

goot morning ever body..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. What a way to start it too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

Monday morning youngins.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. What a way to start it too.



He's a snake in the grass, I tell ya guys.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. What a way to start it too.



man you run across them mean ones way to often


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> man you run across them mean ones way to often





I`m used to diamondbacks, and the occasional canebrake and cottonmouth in the yard, but I don`t see many of these around. Both Tuff and Bo came mighty close to gettin` bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2013)

Today's my Saturdy !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2013)

Gettin close to lunch


----------



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m used to diamondbacks, and the occasional canebrake and cottonmouth in the yard, but I don`t see many of these around. Both Tuff and Bo came mighty close to gettin` bit.


Did ya stomp him with your tinnyshoe?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's my Saturdy !!



Mine too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did ya stomp him with your tinnyshoe?





Ain`t wore a pair of tinnys in probably 30 years. 

I was barefooted so I poked it with a stick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m used to diamondbacks, and the occasional canebrake and cottonmouth in the yard, but I don`t see many of these around. Both Tuff and Bo came mighty close to gettin` bit.



I probably shouldn't say this because I'm sure i will curse my self but in all the years i have been roaming the woods i have never come across a venomous snake. I have hunted all over middle Ga and Al and have seen many rattlesnake and copper heads that folks have killed but nothing alive


----------



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I probably shouldn't say this because I'm sure i will curse my self but in all the years i have been roaming the woods i have never come across a venomous snake. I have hunted all over middle Ga and Al and have seen many rattlesnake and copper heads that folks have killed but nothing alive



I was the same way until last year. I ran across 8 rattlers and one copperhead in Hancock Co last year. I did not like it at all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did ya stomp him with your tinnyshoe?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I was the same way until last year. I ran across 8 rattlers and one copperhead in Hancock Co last year. I did not like it at all.



Thant'l make you start smoking cigarettes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I probably shouldn't say this because I'm sure i will curse my self but in all the years i have been roaming the woods i have never come across a venomous snake. I have hunted all over middle Ga and Al and have seen many rattlesnake and copper heads that folks have killed but nothing alive


You walk too fast.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I was the same way until last year. I ran across 8 rattlers and one copperhead in Hancock Co last year. I did not like it at all.



Me and another guy on here was walking through some head high canes last year,(he is silly affeared of snakes) when a herd of wasp got after me and I took off running and swatting and cussing. It took me a half hour to find him, he thought a rattlehead had got me and and he had left me for dead.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2013)

Ironically, I walked out in the black dark last night barefooted as a jaybird to look at the night sky, and thought about snakes while I was standin` there. I wonder where that varmint was at the time now. I doubt I will ever get bit out yonder somewhere, but the chances of me gettin` bit here at home are very good. I just don`t think about them for some reason or other.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Thant'l make you start smoking cigarettes!



And drink more!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ironically, I walked out in the black dark last night barefooted as a jaybird to look at the night sky, and thought about snakes while I was standin` there. I wonder where that varmint was at the time now. I doubt I will ever get bit out yonder somewhere, but the chances of me gettin` bit here at home are very good. I just don`t think about them for some reason or other.





Nic I could be on a putting green and lookin for 'em.  Guess those years of surveying taught me to always look before stepping.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic I could be on a putting green and lookin for 'em.  Guess those years of surveying taught me to always look before stepping.



I was playing golf at Little Ocmulgee SP last year and saw one crossing the 14th fairway so it could happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2013)

<----------------Blueberry pancakes and cantaloupe slices!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2013)

Off today and tomorrow, but so is the wife . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off today and tomorrow, but so is the wife . . .



I am off all this week, and then going on vacation next week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am off all this week, and then going on vacation next week.



Where ya'll headed ??

We're going to Charleston next weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya'll headed ??
> 
> We're going to Charleston next weekend.



Going down to Gulf Shores. Gonna eat some seafood and do some in shore and deep sea fishing. Cant wait. Hope rh aint gonna be down that way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2013)

Grilled pork chops, stewed tomaters, okra, and rice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2013)

More rain in north paulding today,  first time in my life i ever had rain kill my garden!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> More rain in north paulding today,  first time in my life i ever had rain kill my garden!



My corn was just starting to make ears, the wind came through here last night and flattened it. Looks like a lot of work gone to waste right now.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My corn was just starting to make ears, the wind came through here last night and flattened it. Looks like a lot of work gone to waste right now.



I wonder if the corn heard the wind coming?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My corn was just starting to make ears, the wind came through here last night and flattened it. Looks like a lot of work gone to waste right now.





Sorry to hear that. Was it broken completely over?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My corn was just starting to make ears, the wind came through here last night and flattened it. Looks like a lot of work gone to waste right now.


That's why I quit botherin to grow it. Seems like every time I tried it got blown over.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry to hear that. Was it broken completely over?



Not completely and if we get sunshine I am hoping some of it will stand back up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My corn was just starting to make ears, the wind came through here last night and flattened it. Looks like a lot of work gone to waste right now.



so far corn is all i have left everthing else is dead or almost dead, i have had water standing in the garden for days. seems we have a ton of things against us when we try to grow a garden.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> so far corn is all i have left everthing else is dead or almost dead, i have had water standing in the garden for days. seems we have a ton of things against us when we try to grow a garden.



Drought killed my corn last year and a thunderstorm with wind gets it this year. I can get plenty or corn, but I grow king kandy, a variety of yellow corn that we love.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey y'all! 

Man it sure is nice not havin any hillbilly neighbors drivin thru my yard! The new neighborhood is pretty darn quiet AND we are in the culdesac & only have one neighbor on one side & nobody on the other side!  I think I'm gonna like it here. Oh yeah & we got 3 acres of nothing but woods with a creek & trails to ride on. We only had a 1/2 acre at the other place so yeah I'm excited to have the 3 acres!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My corn was just starting to make ears, the wind came through here last night and flattened it. Looks like a lot of work gone to waste right now.



Dang! That stinks! 

We made a trip to the old house on Sunday to get the rest of our stuff & I picked what was left of our garden. We did get some good maters but the squash was just about ruined from all the rain. I picked what little bit of okra we had which was maybe just enough for one meal.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Man it sure is nice not havin any hillbilly neighbors drivin thru my yard! The new neighborhood is pretty darn quiet AND we are in the culdesac & only have one neighbor on one side & nobody on the other side!  I think I'm gonna like it here. Oh yeah & we got 3 acres of nothing but woods with a creek & trails to ride on. We only had a 1/2 acre at the other place so yeah I'm excited to have the 3 acres!




Now you can have a big garden and chicken coop. Proud for you!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Man it sure is nice not havin any hillbilly neighbors drivin thru my yard! The new neighborhood is pretty darn quiet AND we are in the culdesac & only have one neighbor on one side & nobody on the other side!  I think I'm gonna like it here. Oh yeah & we got 3 acres of nothing but woods with a creek & trails to ride on. We only had a 1/2 acre at the other place so yeah I'm excited to have the 3 acres!



Glad you got moved and are loving it. I Guess I have made my last move. I always hoped there would be one more move back to Georgia, but it just didn't work out that way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Drought killed my corn last year and a thunderstorm with wind gets it this year. I can get plenty or corn, but I grow king kandy, a variety of yellow corn that we love.



I planted some corn called cotton candy (yellow and white) this year...we will see if it is any good soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Man it sure is nice not havin any hillbilly neighbors drivin thru my yard! The new neighborhood is pretty darn quiet AND we are in the culdesac & only have one neighbor on one side & nobody on the other side!  I think I'm gonna like it here. Oh yeah & we got 3 acres of nothing but woods with a creek & trails to ride on. We only had a 1/2 acre at the other place so yeah I'm excited to have the 3 acres!



Howdy Crickett, im sure glad you like your new place! I aint never lived in a subdivision before and im not real sure if i could.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I planted some corn called cotton candy (yellow and white) this year...we will see if it is any good soon.



cotton candy is good too.  Of the really sweet varieties it is one I have grown in the past.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2013)

Sunny and breezy with a chance of cloudy and breezy and the possibility of a shower or thunderstorm.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

Rained here most of the morning, but the sun is shining now. Maybe my corn will try to get off the ground.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rained here most of the morning, but the sun is shining now. Maybe my corn will try to get off the ground.





Maybe it will. It`s tough to lose your corn crop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Man it sure is nice not havin any hillbilly neighbors drivin thru my yard! The new neighborhood is pretty darn quiet AND we are in the culdesac & only have one neighbor on one side & nobody on the other side!  I think I'm gonna like it here. Oh yeah & we got 3 acres of nothing but woods with a creek & trails to ride on. We only had a 1/2 acre at the other place so yeah I'm excited to have the 3 acres!



Good for y'all, Crickett. Sounds like you will be much happier there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2013)

The sun is out!!!! 





But its raining anyway. :


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rained here most of the morning, but the sun is shining now. Maybe my corn will try to get off the ground.



It is a pain to do but I have seen folks put T posts along the row and use electric fence wire or string to keep it back upright.  Probably need a piece on both sides of the row.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a pain to do but I have seen folks put T posts along the row and use electric fence wire or string to keep it back upright.  Probably need a piece on both sides of the row.



Just to much of it and it is all down on the ground.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm grilling hamburgers on the back porch while the rain falls. One of life's simple pleasures has got to be rocking in a porch swing while pushing off on a useless dog who thinks you are just petting her with your foot.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. What a way to start it too.



So how many lives are you at now? You know when God is on your side. 

Friday the county killed a corral and a diamond back 50 steps down the road with their mowers. Wasn't anything for pics after the zero turns, buzzards and hawks. 

I walk around in flip flops or barefooted all the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> So how many lives are you at now? You know when God is on your side.
> 
> Friday the county killed a corral and a diamond back 50 steps down the road with their mowers. Wasn't anything for pics after the zero turns, buzzards and hawks.
> 
> I walk around in flip flops or barefooted all the time.





Ain`t no tellin`, Luk. I truly believe I have an Angel on my shoulder that keeps me a few steps out of harms way. I have had some real close calls, a a few that still give me nightmares, and one or two that I will wonder about till my last hour.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll come back after y'alll finish talking about venomous serpents. I still hate them thangs....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t no tellin`, Luk. I truly believe I have an Angel on my shoulder that keeps me a few steps out of harms way. I have had some real close calls, a a few that still give me nightmares, and one or two that I will wonder about till my last hour.



Yeh. I've been close to harms way in the woods but it was only because of my decisions. Not nature even though it's been exciting. Lol

I think there's been more workforce incidents to take my life than what the woods ever offered.

Glad you didn't have to go thru that. That's the only one that won't warn you.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll come back after y'alll finish talking about venomous serpents. I still hate them thangs....



Congrats on your birds 

Ain't no snakes in Bama but politicians


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm grilling hamburgers on the back porch while the rain falls. One of life's simple pleasures has got to be rocking in a porch swing while pushing off on a useless dog who thinks you are just petting her with your foot.



Mine for today was burning a pile of sticks in the firepit that we had picked up out of the yard, and watch it fry the weeds to a crisp that had started to get a foothold in there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2013)

Evening youngins


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's why I quit botherin to grow it. Seems like every time I tried it got blown over.




Datz 'cause YOU'RE a blow hard . . .





KyDawg said:


> Drought killed my corn last year and a thunderstorm with wind gets it this year. I can get plenty or corn, but I grow king kandy, a variety of yellow corn that we love.





Eva tried "Peaches and Cream" kone ???  Oh LAAAAAAWD!!!




Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Man it sure is nice not havin any hillbilly neighbors drivin thru my yard! The new neighborhood is pretty darn quiet AND we are in the culdesac & only have one neighbor on one side & nobody on the other side!  I think I'm gonna like it here. Oh yeah & we got 3 acres of nothing but woods with a creek & trails to ride on. We only had a 1/2 acre at the other place so yeah I'm excited to have the 3 acres!






I'm gonna brang me 4 wheeler up there and cut donuts in yo yard . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz 'cause YOU'RE a blow hard . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't ferget Susie, so she can poop in it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't ferget Susie, so she can poop in it.





Susie's got class, she won't stanky in da yard, but she did stanky in W2Hunt's truck !!!  Poor gal rode too far !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey, I'm tha KANG !!!


----------



## CountryClover (Jul 22, 2013)

I sure have missed this smell!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2013)

CountryClover said:


> I sure have missed this smell!!!





Ohhhhhhh my !!!!!  My favorite stawkette !!!


----------



## CountryClover (Jul 22, 2013)

doing all this on a  phone is  insane!!!  might have to sneak in while I'm at work tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2013)

CountryClover said:


> doing all this on a  phone is  insane!!!  might have to sneak in while I'm at work tomorrow





I'm here for ya, no matta what . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2013)

EE perk up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Mernin knuckleheads.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mornin, 4..


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2013)

Mornin Y'all! 



Nicodemus said:


> Now you can have a big garden and chicken coop. Proud for you!



Thanks Nic! 



KyDawg said:


> Glad you got moved and are loving it. I Guess I have made my last move. I always hoped there would be one more move back to Georgia, but it just didn't work out that way.



Maybe you'll get to move back to GA someday Dawg!



Jeff C. said:


> Good for y'all, Crickett. Sounds like you will be much happier there.



Thanks Jeff! 


Glad to hear that Jag is back home! I know you missed him!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm grilling hamburgers on the back porch while the rain falls. One of life's simple pleasures has got to be rocking in a porch swing while pushing off on a useless dog who thinks you are just petting her with your foot.







Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna brang me 4 wheeler up there and cut donuts in yo yard . . .



Go ahead just watch out for all the trees! 



Jeff C. said:


> Don't ferget Susie, so she can poop in it.



Hush it......


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunny with a slight breeze here in Franklin Co USA.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2013)

thank you


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> thank you



Don't thank me, thank him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2013)

Salmon patties fer breakfast


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Salmon patties fer breakfast



mustard or syrup


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin sweetheart!


----------



## Self! (Jul 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mustard or syrup



Any self respecting Southern knows ketchup is the only way to go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin sweetheart!



Tell Jag I said welcome home. 


Otis said:


> Any self respecting Southern knows ketchup is the only way to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell Jag I said welcome home.



Will do! He was ready to get home. 

Where is Keebsy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey, how y'all doin, passin through, gotta go build a Gantt chart, see ya' later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do! He was ready to get home.
> 
> Where is Keebsy?


Don't know Anybody know where Keebs be


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, how y'all doin, passin through, gotta go build a Gantt chart, see ya' later.



Hey you. 

A what chart


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey you.
> 
> A what chart


Hey neighbor.

One of these:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

miguel cervantes said:


> hey neighbor.
> 
> One of these:
> 
> View attachment 741736



oh.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where is Keebsy?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know Anybody know where Keebs be
> :


 I was wondering the samething!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Salmon patties fer breakfast


With mustard


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mustard or syrup





Otis said:


> Any self respecting Southern knows ketchup is the only way to go.






Crickett said:


> I was wondering the samething!



Congrats on your 3 acres and no redneck hillbilly's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> With mustard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't just come prancin in here and not tell us what's up wiff da Keebs.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2013)

interesting


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> interesting





very.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can't just come prancin in here and not tell us what's up wiff da Keebs.



Talked to her, she is sick as a dog. Some type of infection, drainage and all that junk. Done broke down and went to da Dr. and got steroid shot and all kinds of medicine.

She asked me to pass it on to y'all, she ain't even feelin like gettin on the puter.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can't just come prancin in here and not tell us what's up wiff da Keebs.





Jeff C. said:


> Talked to her, she is sick as a dog. Some type of infection, drainage and all that junk. Done broke down and went to da Dr. and got steroid shot and all kinds of medicine.
> 
> She asked me to pass it on to y'all, she ain't even feelin like gettin on the puter.



What Jeff said.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Talked to her, she is sick as a dog. Some type of infection, drainage and all that junk. Done broke down and went to da Dr. and got steroid shot and all kinds of medicine.
> 
> She asked me to pass it on to y'all, she ain't even feelin like gettin on the puter.



Thanks Jeffro.
Feel better soon Keebs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Talked to her, she is sick as a dog. Some type of infection, drainage and all that junk. Done broke down and went to da Dr. and got steroid shot and all kinds of medicine.
> 
> She asked me to pass it on to y'all, she ain't even feelin like gettin on the puter.


Seems to be going around. So far Claritin has kept it at bay for me. 
Hope Keebs gets to feelin better soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh yeah.....  <-------- Mater sammiches, slathered with mayo & mustard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What Jeff said.



You are sooooo informative.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah.....  <-------- Mater sammiches, slathered with mayo & mustard.


You talked me into it. I see one down in the garden needs pickin and eatin. Cept no moosturds and I'll be addin a slice or two of Unyun to mine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2013)

Folks, I`m not tryin` to be a spoilsport, but I am asking everybody to not purposely post wrongful information on snakes. If there is a picture posted of a known venomous snake, don`t purposely mis-identify this snake as something it is not. 

Who wants to be responsible if some child reads this bad info and it causes them to play with the wrong snake and get bit? Yea, I know it`s the internet, but this is a pet peeve with me. 

Now, get mad at me if you want to, but think about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`m not tryin` to be a spoilsport, but I am asking everybody to not purposely post wrongful information on snakes. If there is a picture posted of a known venomous snake, don`t purposely mis-identify this snake as something it is not.
> 
> Who wants to be responsible if some child reads this bad info and it causes them to play with the wrong snake and get bit? Yea, I know it`s the internet, but this is a pet peeve with me.
> 
> Now, get mad at me if you want to, but think about it.






I'm mad .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`m not tryin` to be a spoilsport, but I am asking everybody to not purposely post wrongful information on snakes. If there is a picture posted of a known venomous snake, don`t purposely mis-identify this snake as something it is not.
> 
> Who wants to be responsible if some child reads this bad info and it causes them to play with the wrong snake and get bit? Yea, I know it`s the internet, but this is a pet peeve with me.
> 
> Now, get mad at me if you want to, but think about it.


What idjit did that?

Oh and I always knew you were a french model.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Broke a weld on my box blade yesterday, grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You talked me into it. I see one down in the garden needs pickin and eatin. Cept no moosturds and I'll be addin a slice or two of Unyun to mine.



I knew I fergot somethin, shoulda put some unyun on it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You are sooooo informative.


Thanks Jeff.



Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`m not tryin` to be a spoilsport, but I am asking everybody to not purposely post wrongful information on snakes. If there is a picture posted of a known venomous snake, don`t purposely mis-identify this snake as something it is not.
> 
> Who wants to be responsible if some child reads this bad info and it causes them to play with the wrong snake and get bit? Yea, I know it`s the internet, but this is a pet peeve with me.
> 
> Now, get mad at me if you want to, but think about it.


10 4



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm mad .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What idjit did that?
> 
> Oh and I always knew you were a french model.


Prob. me, if i didnt, i thought about it. Oh well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What idjit did that?
> 
> Oh and I always knew you were a french model.



Bon Jour, monsieur Nic.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2013)

Well surprise, surprise more rain falling in north paulding today ..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew I fergot somethin, shoulda put some unyun on it.



Yuck, no onion on a mater sandwich


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Spread some 10-10-10 and instant lime on the yard yesterday, probably won't rain for a month . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Gonna go home and eat me some tomaters


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bye


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yuck, no onion on a mater sandwich



Yer a woman!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yer a woman!



 Thought we was tight Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Spread some 10-10-10 and instant lime on the yard yesterday, probably won't rain for a month . . .



Rainin here now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, 18 guest looking at this thread??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought we was tight Blood.



We are but you can't be talkin shmack about onions ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yuck, no onion on a mater sandwich



I like it on a mater sammich, but prefer it on a biskit wiff mater and mustard


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Pull up a stump guests.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yuck, no onion on a mater sandwich


Yep, ur da idjit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Hope my Keebsalicious feels betta SOON !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

<-------- Redneck egg rolls wiff some sesame sauce.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.



Aft, Pops.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2013)

Didn`t mean to kill the thread. Ya`ll carry on. 

Later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t mean to kill the thread. Ya`ll carry on.
> 
> Later.



You ain't killed no thread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.


Aternoon.


Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t mean to kill the thread. Ya`ll carry on.
> 
> Later.



You just said what's been needin to be said and I fer one am very glad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t mean to kill the thread. Ya`ll carry on.
> 
> Later.


Stop that mess or I'll call the redhead on you. 

Jeffro, that mater was big enough to get two sammiches and either I was on the brink of starvin or they were the two best mater sammiches I ever did have.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stop that mess or I'll call the redhead on you.
> 
> Jeffro, that mater was big enough to get two sammiches and either I was on the brink of starvin or they were the two best mater sammiches I ever did have.


l

The one I had was too, but unfortunately MizT had to buy them from a neighbor up the road where we get our brown eggs. Our lil veggie garden has been a bust this year, between all the rain, deer, blight, and powdery mildew, it hasn't produced very well at all. We've got quite a few cucumbers, a little squash, peppers, but nothing like we should have because of the deer keep nipping the tops and blooms off. They devoured my beans, pulled and knocked tomatoes off the vines and ate on them too.

Maybe I'll have a freezer full of deer meat this year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t mean to kill the thread. Ya`ll carry on.
> 
> Later.






I ain't mad no mo . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I'll have a freezer full of deer meat this year!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`m not tryin` to be a spoilsport, but I am asking everybody to not purposely post wrongful information on snakes. If there is a picture posted of a known venomous snake, don`t purposely mis-identify this snake as something it is not.
> 
> Who wants to be responsible if some child reads this bad info and it causes them to play with the wrong snake and get bit? Yea, I know it`s the internet, but this is a pet peeve with me.
> 
> Now, get mad at me if you want to, but think about it.


It wasn't me this time. I wasn't even here...


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yuck, no onion on a mater sandwich


yep


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t mean to kill the thread. Ya`ll carry on.
> 
> Later.



I just hope they'll lissen this time. Dang heatherns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It wasn't me this time. I wasn't even here...





kracker said:


> yep


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2013)

cheese puffs and a Mtn. Dew..............what die miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> cheese puffs and a Mtn. Dew..............what die miss?



Ax T.P. and kracker.


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ax T.P. and kracker.



let me go back and read before I post anything else...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> cheese puffs and a Mtn. Dew..............what die miss?






Well, I was mad at Nic, but not no mo .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

All this humidity is makin my hair look like Shirley Temple.




Well......... not THAT bad.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2013)

My eyeliner looks like a 6 year old with a black sharpie put it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My eyeliner looks like a 6 year old with a black sharpie put it on.



Goth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All this humidity is makin my hair look like Shirley Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo hair is kanky !!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Goth.



I know, right!


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My eyeliner looks like a 6 year old with a black sharpie put it on.



odd..........

each to his/her own..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`m not tryin` to be a spoilsport, but I am asking everybody to not purposely post wrongful information on snakes. If there is a picture posted of a known venomous snake, don`t purposely mis-identify this snake as something it is not.
> 
> Who wants to be responsible if some child reads this bad info and it causes them to play with the wrong snake and get bit? Yea, I know it`s the internet, but this is a pet peeve with me.
> 
> Now, get mad at me if you want to, but think about it.





Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t mean to kill the thread. Ya`ll carry on.
> 
> Later.



I was mad but I got over it.

sneaky snake.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My eyeliner looks like a 6 year old with a black sharpie put it on.


Wash it off and start over, silly.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo hair is kanky !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>





Can't drank bourbon.  Just don't have the taste for it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't drank bourbon.  Just don't have the taste for it.



That's cause you aint a Georgia Bulldawg. 
Them Tech folks............ Strang.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't drank bourbon.  Just don't have the taste for it.





Now I`m mad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh, and I'll take his share thank ya kindly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't drank bourbon.  Just don't have the taste for it.


Plus, Nasty Light don't make bourbon...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2013)

Feel better Keebs! 




Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`m not tryin` to be a spoilsport, but I am asking everybody to not purposely post wrongful information on snakes. If there is a picture posted of a known venomous snake, don`t purposely mis-identify this snake as something it is not.
> 
> Who wants to be responsible if some child reads this bad info and it causes them to play with the wrong snake and get bit? Yea, I know it`s the internet, but this is a pet peeve with me.
> 
> Now, get mad at me if you want to, but think about it.


I agree!  






<-----peanut m&m's & Diet Coke 

Had to eat a snack before goin in to see the Endodontist for my final root canal session. I won't be able to eat anything for several hours!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Feel better Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd be eatin a Big Mac.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's cause you aint a Georgia Bulldawg.
> Them Tech folks............ Strang.




We're just mo sophisticated . . .





Nicodemus said:


> Now I`m mad.





I like a blended whiskey, Crown, or Wisers. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plus, Nasty Light don't make bourbon...





Don't drank da Nasty, got so where I rarely drank beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Feel better Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're just mo sophisticated . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I ain`t mad no more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're just mo sophisticated . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mississippi Mud is da bomb as far as beers go. 

Otherwise, it's 40 Creek or Dewars. Usually it's water.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t mad no more.



Ol' Nic. Dancin a gig.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t mad no more.






Getcha bottle of MM and I'll get a bottle of Crown and we'll have a Nekkid Twista battle Royale' !!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2013)

last time I drank likker.......I got kicked out of da country club......and that is a true story


I have only drank a sip or to,too,two,2 since


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2013)

wow.....that just happened by accident....for real


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2013)

One mo hour and kwittin time


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mississippi Mud is da bomb as far as beers go.
> 
> Otherwise, it's 40 Creek or Dewars. Usually it's water.



Can`t drink Scotch. Done tried.  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ol' Nic. Dancin a gig.



I gots more moves than Exlax!  





Hooked On Quack said:


> Getcha bottle of MM and I'll get a bottle of Crown and we'll have a Nekkid Twista battle Royale' !!!




We`ll drank till we can`t see straight, but no Twista!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mississippi Mud is da bomb as far as beers go.
> 
> Otherwise, it's 40 Creek or Dewars. Usually it's water.




Mississippi Mud ????  I'm sure that's available here in the MON . . .





rydert said:


> wow.....that just happened by accident....for real





Liar, you was tryin'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t drink Scotch. Done tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You say that now, BUT . . . 



Tried some high dolla Scotch, NASTY stuff !!!  Back in college days used to put likker in a Scotch bottle, nobody wanted to bum a drank from ya !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> We are but you can't be talkin shmack about onions ...


Onions , smonions, can only eat em cooked.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, ur da idjit.


 I meant


Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t mean to kill the thread. Ya`ll carry on.
> 
> Later.


Why you always killin things



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aternoon.
> 
> 
> You just said what's been needin to be said and I fer one am very glad.


Kids dont play wif snakes 


Jeff C. said:


> l
> 
> The one I had was too, but unfortunately MizT had to buy them from a neighbor up the road where we get our brown eggs. Our lil veggie garden has been a bust this year, between all the rain, deer, blight, and powdery mildew, it hasn't produced very well at all. We've got quite a few cucumbers, a little squash, peppers, but nothing like we should have because of the deer keep nipping the tops and blooms off. They devoured my beans, pulled and knocked tomatoes off the vines and ate on them too.
> 
> Maybe I'll have a freezer full of deer meat this year!






mrs. hornet22 said:


> All this humidity is makin my hair look like Shirley Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics



Nicodemus said:


>


I'll take some of that, thanks


blood on the ground said:


> One mo hour and kwittin time



Onions, yuck



Grilled pork chop sandwich on a toasted bun, tomaters, cucumbers and tater tots.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> last time I drank likker.......I got kicked out of da country club......and that is a true story
> 
> 
> I have only drank a sip or to,too,two,2 since






I got kicked out of a DU banquet 'bout 30 years ago.  I thought DU stood for "Drunks Unlimited" not Ducks Unlimited ???

I kept upping the auction bids and then would stop, didn't have, but a dolla in my pocket.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got kicked out of a DU banquet 'bout 30 years ago.  I thought DU stood for "Drunks Unlimited" not Ducks Unlimited ???
> 
> I kept upping the auction bids and then would stop, didn't have, but a dolla in my pocket.



The local committee and DU rep love to have one like this at every auction.


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got kicked out of a DU banquet 'bout 30 years ago.  I thought DU stood for "Drunks Unlimited" not Ducks Unlimited ???
> 
> I kept upping the auction bids and then would stop, didn't have, but a dolla in my pocket.



yep...this happened about 20 or so years ago.......glad i'm weiser now.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mississippi Mud ????  I'm sure that's available here in the MON . . .
> 
> .


We get it when we go to Trader Joes in Athens.


----------



## CountryClover (Jul 23, 2013)

Is it 5:00 yet???


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Why yall start drinkin so early?


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't mention it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

My lips are sealed.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My lips are sealed.



 eating the gorilla glue again, huh?

Quick fly by......... still alive, barely, thanks for the "check-ins" some of ya'll did........ I feel like, well, what I can't post on here........... gonna try to kick back in the chair for a bit, I'll try to come back later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> eating the gorilla glue again, huh?
> 
> Quick fly by......... still alive, barely, thanks for the "check-ins" some of ya'll did........ I feel like, well, what I can't post on here........... gonna try to kick back in the chair for a bit, I'll try to come back later.



Now i got to lysol the place , get! Get some rest and come back better.


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> eating the gorilla glue again, huh?
> 
> Quick fly by......... still alive, barely, thanks for the "check-ins" some of ya'll did........ I feel like, well, what I can't post on here........... gonna try to kick back in the chair for a bit, I'll try to come back later.




sorry ya sick Keebs....you must of caught something while you was at da beach..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> sorry ya sick Keebs....you must of caught something while you was at da beach..............



Yep, she better not eva go to the beach again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> eating the gorilla glue again, huh?
> 
> Quick fly by......... still alive, barely, thanks for the "check-ins" some of ya'll did........ I feel like, well, what I can't post on here........... gonna try to kick back in the chair for a bit, I'll try to come back later.


I told you not to eat the worm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2013)

Just seen my mawinlaw sneak a beer out of the fridge,  dang women puts salt on top of the can?
when i say sneak she is a diabetic and shouldn't take part in the alkeyhal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Just seen my mawinlaw sneak a beer out of the fridge,  dang women puts salt on top of the can?
> when i say sneak she is a diabetic and shouldn't take part in the alkeyhal


You can't teach an old dog new tricks. The salt will kill her just as quick as the alkeyhal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Just seen my mawinlaw sneak a beer out of the fridge,  dang women puts salt on top of the can?
> when i say sneak she is a diabetic and shouldn't take part in the alkeyhal



Mawinlaw Sneaky sneaky


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can't teach an old dog new tricks. The salt will kill her just as quick as the alkeyhal.



Yep, she don't abide by the rules of being a diabetic for sure... just about cashed in her chips last year over the same stuff ..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm out, later ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Picked some blueberries, won't be long before they play out.


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2013)

Somebody be deleting post......


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Picked some blueberries, won't be long before they play out.



Mine done played out.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

think I'll go check on the Mud when Irun back to town. Trap Daddy tell ya that Mud is good beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> think I'll go check on the Mud when Irun back to town. Trap Daddy tell ya that Mud is good beer



Saw where you called the other night. Phone never rang once


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Saw where you called the other night. Phone never rang once



yeah, well when I get drunk enough to remember why I called I'll try it again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yeah, well when I get drunk enough to remember why I called I'll try it again



Saw that the next mornin.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plus, Nasty Light don't make bourbon...



sho dont 



Hooked On Quack said:


> We're just mo sophisticated . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only drink now on accasions, like Tuesday  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mississippi Mud is da bomb as far as beers go.
> 
> Otherwise, it's 40 Creek or Dewars. Usually it's water.


Mud is good 


KyDawg said:


> Why yall start drinkin so early?


Cause if ya dont srart early ya cain drink all day


Jeff C. said:


> Saw that the next mornin.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

gotta feed, get trash hauled, get beer an get back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Just seen my mawinlaw sneak a beer out of the fridge,  dang women puts salt on top of the can?
> when i say sneak she is a diabetic and shouldn't take part in the alkeyhal




A dead MIL is a good MIL...





Hankus said:


> yeah, well when I get drunk enough to remember why I called I'll try it again





You 2, to, too ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2013)

Im about to sit down to a big ol deer roast in gravey with some home grown taters and green beans!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A dead MIL is a good MIL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me twice, twose, twuse 

They had Mud over here so they outta have it your way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a "Bad boy Buggy" after reading the reviews, thank I'm gonna hafta back off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a "Bad boy Buggy" after reading the reviews, thank I'm gonna hafta back off.



WOW! Just read some of them. Think I would have to back off too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

I started a NEW one for when this one is done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I started a NEW one for when this one is done.



Hope you started a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope you started a good one.



That remains to be seen.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

This one bout gone. Sure wish Keebs felt better, so she could end it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

May have been premature with the New one.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This one bout gone. Sure wish Keebs felt better, so she could end it.



 someone need my assistance?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> someone need my assistance?





Are you doin` like the doctor told you?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> May have been premature with the New one.



Naawww, nice to know we have another one on the side geared up & ready.......... meds ain't totally kicked in, still coughing my head off & feel yucky, I'll check on ya'll 2morrow.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Keebs, how you feeling?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Naawww, nice to know we have another one on the side geared up & ready.......... meds ain't totally kicked in, still coughing my head off & feel yucky, I'll check on ya'll 2morrow.........





Hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you doin` like the doctor told you?


 he juss gave me steroids & pills...... and yes, I'm fixing to take my 2nd dose & call it a night..........


KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs, how you feeling?



yucky....... ears still stopped up and/or popping, not much popping, head still full of danged cotton, coughing my fool head off, this mess is for da birds!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

Dang, this thing is slow tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he juss gave me steroids & pills...... and yes, I'm fixing to take my 2nd dose & call it a night..........
> 
> 
> yucky....... ears still stopped up and/or popping, not much popping, head still full of danged cotton, coughing my fool head off, this mess is for da birds!





We`ll check on you tomorrow. You get some rest. Oh, and leave your phone on tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope you feel better tomorrow!



me too, Chief, meeee too!  g'nite ya'll, thanks for the  !


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he juss gave me steroids & pills...... and yes, I'm fixing to take my 2nd dose & call it a night..........
> 
> 
> yucky....... ears still stopped up and/or popping, not much popping, head still full of danged cotton, coughing my fool head off, this mess is for da birds!



I know how you feel and it aint no fun. Just be glad it didn't hie you while you were on vacation. They say honey and whisky is good for a cough. I found that it worked better when left the honey out.


----------

